# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (Piraeus - Western Cyclades route)

## Anonymous

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πήρε πρωινή αναχώρηση κάθε Σάββατο 7:30 και το ακολουθεί το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη με αναχώρηση 7:45.
Νομίζω πως η κόντρα έχει ξεκινήσει για τα καλά μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών μην ξεχνάμε και την απογευματινή αναχώρηση της παρασκευής 15:00 ¶γιος Γεώργιος 16:00 Εξπρές Αφροδίτη.

----------


## George

Και την Τετάρτη την ίδια ώρα με την Παρασκευή αναχωρούν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Ενδέχεται να πάει το εξπρές Αθηνά στις Δυτικές κυκλάδες και το Αφροδιτη από Ραφήνα.

----------


## chrb

Ναι , ίσως.

----------


## andreas

6 Μαϊου γίνεται η σκάτζα.

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ  Νο 1.  ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ  Καθημερινά από Πειραιά-
Σίφνο-Μήλο-Θήρα  μέ μιά φορά προέκταση Αγιο Νικόλαο-Κάσσο-Κάρπαθο

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ  Νο  2. ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ φευγει από Δυτικές Κυκλάδες καί πάη 
από Ραφήνα-Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Θήρα-Ηράκλειο.
Πρωί από Ράφήνα,διανυκτέρευση στό Ηράκλειο καί αναχώρηση τό πρωί από εκει.

Αυτά ειναι σχεδιασμός μέχρι σήμερα.  Αυριο πάλι  βλέπουμε!!!!!

----------


## MIRSINI

Είναι έγκυρη η πηγή φίλε Νάξο.Το πρακτορείο σας είναι πολύ όμορφο :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## George

Κατά τη γνώμη μου έξυπνη η κίνηση από τη ΛΑΝΕ αφού έμεινε μόνο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ στις Δυτικές.

----------


## cortomaltese

Δεν καταλαβα καλα,μιλαμε για μονιμα δρομολογια ή καλοκαιρινα 3μηνητικα αρπαχτη κ.λπ? Γιατι τις δυτικες να τις καταλαβω, το αλλο παλι τι ειδους εφευρεση ειναι? Μια διανυκτερευση Ραφήνα μια Ηρακλειο? Ανταγωνισμο στο flyingcat4 κανει  η HSW?. Ξερουμε απο ποτε και για ποσο?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ  Νο 1.  ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ  Καθημερινά από Πειραιά-
> Σίφνο-Μήλο-Θήρα  μέ μιά φορά προέκταση Αγιο Νικόλαο-Κάσσο-Κάρπαθο
> 
> ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ  Νο  2. ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ φευγει από Δυτικές Κυκλάδες καί πάει
> από Ραφήνα-Ανδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Θήρα-Ηράκλειο.
> Πρωί από Ράφήνα,διανυκτέρευση στό Ηράκλειο καί αναχώρηση τό πρωί από εκει.
> 
> Αυτά ειναι σχεδιασμός μέχρι σήμερα.  Αυριο πάλι  βλέπουμε!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε NAXO για την πληροφορία  :wink:

----------


## cortomaltese

Συμφωνα με νεες πληροφοριες το Αφροδιτη εχει ζητηθει να κανει το προαναφερθεν δρομολογιο με αμεση επιστροφη....ετσι για νε μην ξεχναμε την παραδοσιακη ακτοπλοϊα...

----------


## George

Εννοείς την ίδια μέρα;  8O Τι λένε ρε παιδιά οι άνθρωποι; Πότε θα προλαβαίνει; Δεν είναι ταχύπλοο. Με πολύ πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς, αν αναχωρεί από Ραφήνα στις 8 το πρωί, θα φτάνει στο Ηράκλειο καλές 11 το βράδυ; ¶ρα με καμία κυβέρνηση σε καθημερινή βάση με ίδια ώρα αναχώρησης.

----------


## cortomaltese

Kαι εγω που το σκεφτηκα δεν βγαινει ουτεμε σφαιρες σε καθημερινη βαση. Δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω το σχεδιο ειδικα για αυτο το βαπορι αλλα στο φιναλε δεν ειναι δικο μου οποτε περι ορεξεως ναχαμε να λεγαμε...Ιδωμεν

----------


## Spyros

Mετα τη βλαβη του ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ αναχωρησε σημερα απο Πειραια το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α ναυλωμενο απο την VSL για τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες.
Χτες το BLUE STAR NAXOS εκανε παρακαμψη το πρωι μετα την Παρο και με προορισμο τον Πειραια και τελικα περασε απο Σεριφο προκειμενου να εξυπηρετησει μερικους επιβατες.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Mετα τη βλαβη του ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ αναχωρησε σημερα απο Πειραια το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α ναυλωμενο απο την VSL για τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες.
> Χτες το BLUE STAR NAXOS εκανε παρακαμψη το πρωι μετα την Παρο και με προορισμο τον Πειραια και τελικα περασε απο Σεριφο προκειμενου να εξυπηρετησει μερικους επιβατες.


Εγώ φίλε Spyro θα συμφωνήσω  με την υπογραφή σου  :Razz:  

_Της Πόπης γίνεται φέτος   _

----------


## fcuk

Σημερα εκτελεσε εκτακτο πρωινο δρομολογιο το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ(ΝΕΛ) 08.30 για ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ για να καλυψει δρομολογια του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ μετα την δευτερη βλαβη του.

Ευκολα για τον καπτα-Διαμαντη!!! :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Σημερα εκτελεσε εκτακτο πρωινο δρομολογιο το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ(ΝΕΛ) 08.30 για ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ για να καλυψει δρομολογια του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ μετα την δευτερη βλαβη του.
> 
> Ευκολα για τον καπτα-Διαμαντη!!!


Χαρά που θα έχουν με τέτοιο πλοίο θα λένε μακάρι να έμενε στην γραμμή.
Που έχουμε καταντήσει όμως το φετινό καλοκαίρι θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## fcuk

και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ μια χαρα ειναι Νικο
και γενικα αυτη η γραμμη νομιζω οτι παντα ειχε ωραια πλοια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σάββατο 25/2 το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ», την 08:00 από Πειραιά για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Πειραιά

- Κυριακή 26/2 το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Μυτιλήνη», την 08:30 από Πειραιά για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Πειραιά.


πηγή Υ.Ε.Ν.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σάββατο 25/2 το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ», την 08:00 από Πειραιά για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Πειραιά

- Κυριακή 26/2 το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Μυτιλήνη», την 08:30 από Πειραιά για Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Μήλο-Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Πειραιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται στο ακόλουθο link :
http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread....0652#post10652

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

τελικά δεν θα δρομολογηθεί το αίολος εξπρές II στην γραμμή των δυτικών κυκλάδων.

----------


## iletal1

Στα δρομολόγια που δίνει το Υπουργείο έχουν βάλει το "ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ" στη γραμμή από 25/5/07. ¶ραγε θα είναι μόνιμο ή μόνο για το τριήμερο?Αλήθεια το "ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ" (πάλαι ποτέ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΠΥΛΙΑΝΗ) πού βρίσκεται? :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος αντιμετωπίζει το γνωστό προβληματάκι που το ταλαιπωρεί τον τελευταίο χρόνο, ας ελπίσουμε να επιστρέψει σύντομα, το Σαμοθράκη έχει μπει προς αντικατάσταση του Αγίου και όχι μόνιμα.

----------


## iletal1

Στο τεύχος  Mα'ί'ου του περιοδικού "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" αναφέρεται ότι η AEGEAN SPEED LINES αγόρασε και θα δρομολογήσει το ταχύπλοο TALLINK AYTOEXPRESS  4 στη γραμμή ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ (το οποίο επιβεβαιώνεται και απο την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας) από τον Ιούνιο. Το νέο του όνομα είναι SPEEDRUNNER II. Η απορία μου βέβαια είναι (όπως και πολλών αλλων ) γιατί αγοράζουν πλοία που θα δουλεύουν τέσσερις μήνες το χρόνο, τα καύσιμα είναι ασύμφορα και τα εισιτήρια απαγορευτικά για όσους θέλουν να ταξιδέψουν με την οικογένειά τους. Δε νομίζω ότι από αυτή τη γραμμή έλειπε αυτό το πλοίο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paralia

Το δεύτερο πλοίο της Aegean Speed Lines εκτός από Δ. Κυκλάδες (μαζί με Φολέγανδρο), θα κάνει κυρίως  Παροναξία.

----------


## gioannis13

Χτες το πρωι το περασαμε εγω απο την Διωρυγα κατα τις 1130  με λιμανι καταπλου Πειραια και το ονομα αυτου Speedrunner II  :Wink:   (monohaull)

----------


## gioannis13

> Χτες το πρωι το περασαμε εγω απο την Διωρυγα κατα τις 1130 με λιμανι καταπλου Πειραια και το ονομα αυτου Speedrunner II  (monohaull)


ΟΡΘΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΨΗ

Χτες το πρωι το περασαμε απο την Διωρυγα κατα τις 1130 με λιμανι καταπλου Πειραια και το ονομα αυτου Speedrunner II  :Wink:

----------


## delta pi

> Το δεύτερο πλοίο της Aegean Speed Lines εκτός από Δ. Κυκλάδες (μαζί με Φολέγανδρο), θα κάνει κυρίως Παροναξία.


Ξέρεται αν θα πηγαίνει Κύθνο?

----------


## Paralia

Δυστυχώς για το νησί, όχι. Καμιά εταιρία δεν συμφέρει να προσεγγίζει με ταχύπλοο την Κύθνο.

----------


## delta pi

> Δυστυχώς για το νησί, όχι. Καμιά εταιρία δεν συμφέρει να προσεγγίζει με ταχύπλοο την Κύθνο.


Μπορείτε να μου πείτε γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?

----------


## Paralia

Συμβαίνει για δύο λόγους:
Γιατί τα ταχύπλοα, που έχουν μικρό αριθμό διαθέσιμων θέσεων δεν τα συμφέρει δεσμεύουν μέρος αυτών, για ένα προορισμό ο οποίος επειδή είναι τόσο κοντά, έχει πολύ χαμηλό ναύλο.Το ιδανικό για τα ταχύπλοα είναι να έχουν 2 ή 3 προορισμούς σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, για να μην καθυστερούν στα λιμάνια και χάνουν χρόνο, ώστε να “αναδεικνύεται” το πλεονέκτημα της ταχύτητας τους. Μια άλλη γραμμή που συμβαίνει ακριβώς το ίδιο είναι η Ραφήνα. Τα ταχύπλοα δεν προσεγγίζουν ποτέ την ¶νδρο. Απλά εκεί επειδή το νησί καλύπτεται με πολλά συμβατικά, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή μάλιστα δεν θα είχε κανένα νόημα και για τους επιβάτες να προτιμήσουν ταχύπλοο, αφού σε τόσο κοντινούς προορισμούς, η διαφορά ώρας μεταξύ συμβατικού και ταχύπλοου είναι πολύ μικρή.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Την Κύθνο θα την προσεγγίζει το Παναγία Θαλασσινή απο Λάυριο αν δεν κάνω λάθος .

----------


## delta pi

Τότε να ρωτήσω κατι άλλο?Γιατί δεν δρομολογούνται πιο συγχρονα συμβατικα σε έναν τόσο κοντινό προορισμο σαν την Κύθνο αλλα και γενικα σε όλες τις Δ.Κυκλάδες?

----------


## delta pi

> Όταν λες πιο σύγχρονα συμβατικά, μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος, αν και νομίζω ότι την απάντηση την έχεις ήδη λάβει, ένα - δύο post πιο ψηλά. 
> 
> Λάβε υπόψη σου ότι εκτός από τη δέσμευση των θέσεων παίζει και ένα θέμα χρόνου. Για Κύθνο το μπες - δέσε - βγάλε - βάλε - βγες, δημιουργεί πρόβλημα αν δε το κάνουν όλοι όσοι ταξιδεύουν στη γραμμή. Μετά όλη αυτή η μανούβρα κοστίζει σε καύσιμα που δε τα βγάζεις όταν αφήνεις 5 και παίρνεις 1. 
> 
> Έχεις δίκηο πάντως. Η Κύθνος είναι τόσο κοντά και συνάμα τόσο μακριά από τον Πειραιά που αναρωτιέσαι τι σόι ανέκδοτο είναι αυτό να μην την προσεγγίζουν ταχύπλοα, ούτε το καλοκαίρι. 
> 
> Μετά απο ψάξιμο και ρώτα εδώ, ρώτα εκεί, σχημάτησα και εγώ μια εικόνα. 
> 
> Καλή η κοινωνική πολιτική, αλλά με ένα σκασμό ταχύπλοα να κυνηγιούνται σε μια αγορά 600.000 επιβατών που ζει μόνο 45 μέρες, είναι πολυτέλεια. 
> ...


Εννοώ αυτό ακριβώς που λέω γιατί το Αγιος Γεώργιος,το Δημητρούλα ή το Ρομίλντα κτλ κτλ δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα πλοία της ακτοπλοίας μας αλλά ούτε και τα νεότερα.Γιατί λοιπόν σ'έναν τόσο κοντινό προορισμό να μη δρομολογούν ένα σύγχρονο ΕΓ/ΟΓ τύπου Blue star ή Διαγόρας.Βασικά τεκμηριώνω την απορία μου.
Τώρα μια βασική ερώτηση που έχω να κάνω.Πριν την απελευθέρωση των ναύλων τα ταχύπλοα προσεγγίζανε την Κύθνο μετά όμως σταμάτησαν.Τότε γιατί γινόταν αυτό?
Δηλαδή,λέμε απ'τη μια για τα Δωδεκάνησα ότι δεν έχουν πλοία,αλλά όταν καλα καλα δεν δρομολογούν σε ένα απ'τα κοντινότερα νησιά των Κυκλάδων απ'τον Πειραια όχι μόνο  αξιόπλοα πλοία αλλά και προγραματισμένα δρομολόγια τότε σίγουρα κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει.
Και καλά ρε φίλε όχι ταχύπλοο άλλα ούτε καν ένα συμβατικό της προκοπής?
Τώρα αυτό που λες με τα ταχύπλοα μάλλον είναι μια άλλη μεγάλη ιστορία.

----------


## Paralia

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την απορία σου. Τα νέα πλοία δεν δρομολογούνται στα νησιά ανάλογα με την απόσταση που αυτά βρίσκονται αλλά ανάλογα με την κίνηση που έχουν. Έτσι αν εξετάσουμε ποιες γραμμές ενισχύθηκαν με νεότευκτα συμβατικά πλοία τα τελευταία χρόνια θα δούμε πως αυτό έγινε πρώτα στο Ηράκλειο (με τα παλάτια) μετά στην Παροναξία - Σύρο Μύκονο - Χανιά και Δωδεκάνησα (με τα Blue Star) και στη Xίο Μυτιλήνη με το Νήσος Μύκονος. 
Οι παραπάνω γραμμές έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη κίνηση (μη συγκρίσιμη) με αυτή των Δ. Κυκλάδων, στις οποίες η ύπαρξη και των δύο ταχυπλόων (Highspeed 1 και Speedrunner) καθώς και τα επιπλέον δρομολογίων που φέτος προστίθενται (κάποιες ημέρες το Speedrunner 2 και καθημερινά το Flyingat 3 για Σϊφνο) καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες του καλοκαιριού.
Σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να δρομολογηθεί ένα καλύτερο συμβατικό στις Δ. Κυκλάδες, που θα καλύπτει και την Κύθνο, αλλά το γεγονός πως δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα, δεν οφείλεται σε “περίεργους” λόγους, αλλά στη χαμηλή κίνηση της γραμμής

----------


## delta pi

Έχεις να μου πεις κάτι παρόμοιο και γιατί πριν γίνει η απελευθέρωση των ναύλων η Κύθνος είχε ταχύπλοο ενώ τώρα δεν έχει?

----------


## Paralia

Την εποχή που η HSW είχε δύο προσεγγίσεις στις Δ. Κυκλάδες την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο, τα δρομολόγια εκτελούσαν τα Highspeed 2-3 (πρωτόκολλο επιβατών 642 / οχημάτων 70), ενώ τώρα που στη γραμμή υπάρχει ένα μόνο ταχύπλοο, είναι το Highspeed 1 που παίρνει 726 επιβάτες και 150 οχήματα. 
Η δρομολόγηση του Highspeed 5 και η προσθήκη του δρομολογίου Πειραιάς – Χανιά, ήταν οι λόγοι που έκαναν την εταιρία να αναδιατάξει το 2005 τα δρομολόγια όλων των ταχυπλόων της.
Ο λόγος που εγκατέλειψε την Κύθνο η Aegean SpeedLines, δεν νομίζω πως είναι η κατάσταση του λιμανιού. Όπως σωστά λες, πολλά άλλα λιμάνια έχουν μεγάλες ελλείψεις, αλλά δεν εγκαταλείπονται από τις εταιρίες. Ούτε το μειονέκτημα της ώρας σε σχέση με το Highspeed αφού το Speedrunner κάνει διπλά δρομολόγια και για πχ στις απογευματινές αναχωρήσεις φεύγει μόνο του.Την πρώτη χρονιά που δεν ήξεραν πως θα πήγαινε η δρομολόγηση θεώρησαν πως θα ήταν καλό να βάλουν και την Κύθνο που δεν πήγαινε άλλο ταχύπλοο. Όταν είδαν ότι οι ζητούμενες πληρότητες εξασφαλίζονται και χωρίς την Κύθνο, την έβγαλαν από τα δρομολόγια και δεν την πρόσθεσαν ούτε τώρα που το Speedrunner ΙΙ θα κάνει κάποια δρομολόγια στη γραμμή.

----------


## iletal1

Μήπως πρέπει να θυμηθούμε την εποχή που το δρομολόγιο εκτελούσαν το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ καθημερινά? Μόνο που τότε δεν ήταν τα ταχύπλοα. Αργότερα όμως που μπήκαν και τα δύο ταχύπλοα (2003) το δρομολόγιο γινόταν από ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ / ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ με σινιάλα HELLAS FERRIES), HIGHSPEED 1 , SPEEDRUNER 1 καθημερινά , και δυο φορές τη βδομάδα και κάποιο από GA FERRIES. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## delta pi

Κρίμα βρε παιδιά κρίμα για το λιμάνι και κυρίως για το νησί.Αλλα είχα διαβάσει σ'ένα άρθρο του "Κόσμου του Επενδυτή" ότι θα δαπανούνταν τουλάχιστον 1 δισ,απ'το Υπουργείο Αιγαιου για να φτιάξουν τα λιμάνια 40 νησιών που ανάμεσα τους ήταν και οι Δ.κυκλάδες.Τελικά τίποτα δεν έγινε?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το έχω γράψει και στο θέμα για το λιμάνι της Νάξου, αν θέλετε ανοίγουμε κι ένα θέμα γενικότερα για τα λιμάνια στην σχετική ενότητα, αλλά το επαναλαμβάνω κι εδώ. Τα περισσότερα λιμάνια των νησιών έχουν φτιαχτεί στη δεκαετία του '60 με τις προδιαγραφές των τότε πλοίων και είναι εξέλιξη τις περισσότερες φορές των λιμανιών για καΐκια που προυπήρχαν (σχεδών μέχρι το 1960 οι μεταφορές από και προς τα νησιά γίνονταν με καΐκια). Από τότε μπαλώνονται συνεχώς (συνήθως πριν από τις εκλογές) και λέμε ότι κάνουμε έργα στα λιμάνια, φανταστείτε να έχετε ένα σπίτι 40~50 ετών και επειδή αλλάξατε κουφώματα να λέτε ότι είναι καινούριο. Και το σημαντικότερο όταν σχεδιάστηκαν αυτά τα λιμάνια ελάχιστοι Έλληνες είχαν αυτοκίνητο, μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε από το μποτιλιάρισμα που δημιουργείται όταν φτάνει το καράβι σε μερικά νησιά.
Η σύγχρονη ταση για τα λιμάνια (όπως και τα αεροδρόμια) επιβάλει να είναι εκτός των οικισμών (για να αποφεύγονται προβλήματα μποτιλιαρίσματος, θορύβου κ.λπ.) σε αντίθεση με την παλιά που τα ήθελε μέσα σε αυτούς (αφού οι ψαράδες πήγαιναν με τα πόδια στα σκάφη τους). Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα που θα φτιάχνονται όμως εκέι που ο άλλος έχει χτίσει (ίσως και χωρίς άδεια) το ξενοδοχείο του ή το εξοχικό του, ή δίπλα στην παραλία που ο άλλος γεμίζει με ομπρέλες, παράγκες, τζετ σκι και δε συμμαζεύεται. 
Και η εύκολη λύση αφού εκέι είναι το λιμάνι από παλιά ας κάνουμε ένα ακόμα μπάλωμα να κόψουμε και καμιά κορδέλα να μας θυμούνται οι βλάχοι (θυμάστε το Μαυρογιαλούρο) και ησυχάσαμε.

----------


## delta pi

Κι εγώ όμως σου γράφω πράματα που τα έχω διαβάσει,δε τα λέω τυχαία.Τώρα αν δε γίνουν ή ακόμα χειρότερα αν δεν έγιναν κι ούτε προβλέπονται να γίνουν ποτέ θα κλαίμε τα νησάκια μας.

----------


## iletal1

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι γίνεται με το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ? Έχει να κάνει δρομολόγιο από 23/4 (ανήμερα της γιορτής του). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shipfan

Αλλάζει στρόφαλο και θα αργήσει ακόμα να μπει στη γραμμή.

----------


## Apostolos

Λέτε να έχουμε σύντομα "κιτρινο" ανταγωνισμο στη γραμμη?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πιστεύω πως δύσκολα γιατί είναι δύσκολη γραμμή.

----------


## iletal1

Η γραμμή δεν είναι δύσκολη, δύσκολη την κατάντησαν. Οι κάτοικοι της Σίφνου συγκεκριμένα (χτες ήρθε φίλος μου από το νησί) έχουν αγανακτήσει. Το ''ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ'' πάει και δεν πάει και το ''ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ'' κάνει σχεδόν 7 ώρες (άσε που το δρομολόγιό του είναι γαλατάδικο,ΚΥΘΝΟ-ΣΕΡΙΦΟ-ΣΙΦΝΟ-ΜΗΛΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΑΝΑΦΗ-ΙΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ). Είναι αναγκασμενοι λοιπόν να ταξιδεύουν μονο με SPEEDRUNNER. Aνταγωνισμός ανάμεσα σε GA FERRIES και VSL δεν είναι υφίσταται. Ανταγωνισμός ήταν σε ''ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ'' και ''ΛΗΜΝΟΣ'' πριν κάποια χρόνια. :Surprised:

----------


## Apostolos

Το Λήμνος του Νομικού ή το Ν. Λήμνος (ή καλύτερα Μήλος Εξπρες) του Σταθάκη?

----------


## iletal1

Το ''ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ''.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Νομίζω ότι η πιο καλή εποχη για την συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή ήταν όταν ταξίδευε το Νήσος Λήμνος του Μηνά Σταθάκη.
αυτό βέβαια μπορούν να μας το πούν όσοι ταξιφδεύουν πιο τακτικά και χρόνια στην συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή.

----------


## iletal1

Από το 1994 που ταξιδεύω στη γραμμή και πηγαίνω Σίφνο υπήρχαν πάντα δυο πλοια στη γραμμή εως το 2003 αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν έμεινε μόνο του το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Από τότε άρχισαν και τα προβλήματα.Δεν μπορώ να φανταστω ότι δεν θέλουν οι πλοιοκτήτες να βάλουν πλοιο σ' αυτή τη γραμμή.Πως η BLUE STAR έβαλε τέσσερα δρομολόγια τη βδομάδα για Αιγιάλη και Δονούσα? Κι όταν φύγει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ τί θα γίνει?

----------


## Apostolos

Θα μπεί η Καλίστη!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

νομίζω πως είναι επιδοτούμενη η γραμμη για την blue star και το πιο σημαντικό ότι περνάει απο Παροναξία η συγκεκριμμένη γραμμή αφήνει κάποια έσοδα και τον χειμώνα λόγω των φορτηγών γιατι απο κόσμο και αυτή πέφτει.
Στις δυτικές κυκλάδες λένε οτι ο χειμώνας είναι δύσκολος πολυ για μία εταιρεία.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα μπεί η Καλίστη!


για καλοκαίρι χειμώνα θα σταματήσει έτσι δεν είναι ?

----------


## iletal1

Καλό να μπει η ΚΑΛΙΣΤΗ. ¶ραγε με ποιό πλοιο?

----------


## thalassolykos

sardinia vera μολις ερθει και το regina.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

πολύ καλό αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα στην γραμμή .

----------


## Apostolos

Πέφτει λίγο μεγάλο για την γραμμή έτσι δέν είναι?

----------


## delta pi

Πάλι ταχύπλοο.Εξηγήστε μου τη μεγαλομανεία για τη δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόων.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Πάλι ταχύπλοο.Εξηγήστε μου τη μεγαλομανεία για τη δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόων.


Τα Πλοια της *KALLISTI FERRIES* που αναφερθηκαν παραπανω δεν ειναι ταχυπλοα.
Το *SARDINIA VERA* εχει μεγαλο Γκαραζ (2 καταστρωματα)για την γραμμη αυτη,ομως εχει την διαρυθμιση του ημεροπλοιου.
Να προσθεσουμε οτι εχει και το δρομο 17,5-18,0 κομβους. 
Γιατι οχι τοτε?

----------


## speedrunner

Ξέρουμε πια πλοία θα αντικαταστήσουν το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και το Ρομίλντα τα οποία πάνε για δεξαμενή;

----------


## Apostolos

Το Πρέβελης???

----------


## GiannisV

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με τα δρομολόγια των κυκλάδων για το καλοκαίρι?Κοίταξα σε μερικά online site για κρατήσεις και μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμες θέσεις για νησιά όπως η Σύρος Νάξος Πάρος.

----------


## plori

Στίς Δυτικές Κυκλάδες από τον Ιούνιο το Μαρίνα του καπετάν-Μάκη

----------


## speedrunner

Μια φορά και το Romilda δύο φορες την εβδομάδα!!!!

----------


## plori

Καθημερινά διαβάσω για μια αντιπαράθεση απο φίλους για τα πλοία που είναι δρομολογημένα στη γραμμή και λένε οτι το Αγιος Γεώργιος ή το Μήλος (εαν υπήρχε) ή το Πήγασος έαν ήταν και αυτό τώρα στη γραμμή ποίο από όλα είναι το καλύτερο.Εγώ νομίζω ότι ζούμε σε μια δύσκολη επόχη με τις οικονομικές συγκυρίες και βλέπουμε ότι δυστηχώς πέρα του σημερινού οικονομικού προβλήματος αυτή η γραμμή να είναι ουραγός στην δρομολόγηση νέων πλοίων και παλαιότερα το ίδιο συναίβαινε , θα πρέπει να τονίζουμε οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχει δρομολόγηθει νεότευκτο πλοίο σε αυτή την γραμμή , και περιμένουμε τώρα με αυτες τις ανακατατάξεις κατι καλύτερο;Δεν λέω οτι δεν πρέπει να βλέπουμε πάντα μπροστά και το καλύτερο αλλά ας είμαστε και λίγο ρεαλιστές.Η γραμμή δεν έχει "ψωμί" και για αυτό γίνεται όλο αυτό , και ας μην κατηγορούμε τα πλοία ας ευχόμαστε να είναι καλοτάξιδα και κάτι μπορεί καλό να γίνει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Haddock

> Σεπτέμβριο πάλι βλέπουμε ή θα γίνει κάτι νέο στη γραμμή ή πάλι θα λέμε ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το Αγιος Γεώργιος και στην τελική εαν θέλει κάποιος εφοπλιστης να δρομολογήση νέο πλοίο στην γραμμή "ιδου η Ρόδος εδώ και το πήδημα" και δεν φταιει κανένας Βεντούρης ή Μάκης





> αρα λοιπον φιλοι μου ερχεστε στα λογια μου. 1 ον μικρο. 2. αργο 3, ακριβο. καλος η κακος η γραμμη εχει ανεβει σε μεταφορικο ογκο κυριως φορτηγων και καλος η κακος δεν μας επαρκει ... αλλα πολλα ακουγονται αναμενονται εκπληξεις...... υπομονη


Plori, έχεις απολυτο δίκιο και θα συμφωνήσω με τα γραφόμενα σου. Πριν από μερικές εβδομάδες είχα δημοσιεύσει τον αριθμό Ι.Χ. και επιβατών της Πάρου για την Πασχαλινή σεζόν. Για να αναλύσουμε και να συγκρίνουμε παραθέτω τα στοιχεία διακίνησης επιβατών και οχημάτων από την Στατιστική Υπηρεσία. Ο πίνακας παρακάτω δείχνει ότι η κίνηση επιβατών και οχημάτων, στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, είναι σαφώς μικρότερη σε σύγκριση με τις "γραμμές φιλέτα".

*Θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να εξάγουμε συμπέρασματα για ένα πλοίο αν δεν κρίνουμε την αποτελεσματικότητα του στη γραμμή.
*Με ποια κριτήρια θεωρούμε ένα πλοίο μικρό και μη αποδοτικό στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων???Με βάση τα στοιχεία των 3 ετών, αντέχει η γραμμή μεγαλύτερο και νεότευκτο συμβατικό;

*Παρακαλώ ρίχτε τα φώτα σας*

pinakas.jpg

Πηγή: Εθνική Στατιστική Υπηρεσία της Ελλάδος

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω ότι ένα πλοίο 10ετίας, με καλή ταχύτητα (20knots) αξιοπρεπές γκαράζ με ράμπες και τυπικούς και όμορφους χώρους θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Φυσικά να είναι μαϊτζέβελο...
Γιατί με τα άνω στοιχεία η γραμμή αυτή δέν σηκώνει άμεσα νεότευκτο...

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι τα Visva (Αδαμάντιος Κ.) και Vena (Οδυσσέας Ε.) θα ήταν ιδανικοί υποψήφιοι για την γραμμή. Αφού το Visva προγραμματίζεται για Παροναξία, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το Vena θα ήταν αποδοτικό στις Δυτικές.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνω με το Νικο.Νομιζω οτι ενα εκ των δυο θα μπορουσε να ανοιξει τη νεα σελιδα στις δυτικες κυκλαδες.Ειναι οτι πρεπει σε μεγεθος-ταχυτητα και δεν  κοστισαν ενα καρο λεφτα.Επισης φανταζομαι πως θα ειναι και οικονομικα σε καυσιμο.

----------


## plori

> Νομίζω ότι τα Visva (Αδαμάντιος Κ.) και Vena (Οδυσσέας Ε.) θα ήταν ιδανικοί υποψήφιοι για την γραμμή. Αφού το Visva προγραμματίζεται για Παροναξία, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το Vena θα ήταν αποδοτικό στις Δυτικές.


Μπορόυμε να έχουμε φωτογραφίες των εν λόγω πλοίων και αυτο που παρουσιάζεται είναι ικασία ή υπάρχει κάτι στον ορίζοντα;

----------


## Apostolos

Οδδυσέας Ελύτης
Αδαμάντιος Κοραής

Το πρώτο θα λάβει την μορφή του δεύτερου

----------


## Sorokxos

Παιδια το θεμα ειναι οτι η γραμμη των Δυτ. Κυκλαδων εχει πολυ περισσοτερες δυντοτητες. Η κινηση αυτη που παρουσιαζεται ειναι το maximum που μπορουν να μεταφερουν τα πλοια - πλοιο που την εξυπηρετει. Πως θα ερθει περισσοτερος κοσμος αν δεν υπαρχουν επιπλεον εισητηρια? Πως θα ερθει στα νησια ο επιβατης αν δεν υπαρχουν εισητηρια επιστροφης? ειναι φυσικο να πανε στην Παροναξια που υπαρχει πληθωρα επιλογων.... Εγω τουλαχιστον θεωρω οτι καποιοι κρατουν τη γραμμη ετσι γιατι αυτο τους βολευει.... Και δυστυχως την πληρωνουμε εμεις..... Επιπλεον για καντε μια συγκριση τιμων αναμεσα στη Σιφνο και στην Παρο...

----------


## marioskef

Ποιοι είναι άραγε αυτοί που κρατάνε πίσω αυτή τη γραμμή και γιατί τους βολεύει αυτό;

Μήπως απλά πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε το γεγονός οτι η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή έχει αυτές τις δυνατότητες κι όχι κάτι πολύ παραπάνω...
Ποιος θα ήταν αυτός που θα έβλεπε ότι μπορεί να βάλει το πλοίο του και να πουλά εισητήρια και να κερδίζει χρήματα από αυτό και δεν το κάνει. Μήπως απλά δεν το βλέπουν;

----------


## marmitakis

Καλησπέρα καταρχήν σε όλους (πρώτο Post, μόλις σας ανακάλυψα). 
Το θέμα των πλοίων στις Δυτ. Κυκλάδες (και σε δεύτερο επίπεδο των δρομολογίων) είναι ένα θέμα που απασχολούσε και απασχολεί όλους όσους κινούνται στα συγκεκριμένα νησιά (Καταγωγή από Σέριφο ο γραφών).
Ναι τα στοιχεία μεν μπορεί να δείχνουν οτι η κίνηση μπορεί να μην στηρίζει νεότευκτο πλοίο αλλά υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι παράγοντες που πρέπει να ληφθούν υπΆοψην (τα παρακάτω είναι προσωπικές απόψεις, συζητήσιμες παντα):Σχέση τιμής και ζήτησης -      αίσθηση μου είναι οτι προτιμάται από τις "Εταιρίες" η      μεγιστοποίηση της πληρότητας μέσω αύξησης τιμής και μείωσης δρομολογίων      (κάτι που ζούμε τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια τουλάχιστον) σε αντίθεση με το      "κοινωφελές" κομμάτι της υπηρεσίας που προσφέρουν στα συγκεκριμένα      νησιά (αύξηση της προσφοράς του καλούς μήνες με ταυτόχρονη προσπάθεια      αύξησης της ζήτησης).Χτίσιμο δρομολογίων με βάση      τα προσωπικά τους οφέλη (και κόστος) παρά το τι θέλει ο πελάτηςΑλματώδη αύξηση τιμών (πόσο      έκανε το εισιτήριο πριν απο 10 χρόνια; Ψαχνω στατιστικά πάνω στο θέμα αν      μπορεί κανεις να βοηθήσει, ευπροσδεκτος). Οι μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές των      τελευταίων ετών οδήγησαν στην μεγαλύτερη του 1-1 μετακύλιση της αύξησης      του κόστους στην τιμή του εισιτηρίου. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι λένε για την αύξηση      της τιμής των καυσίμων, εμένα περιμενει ο κάθε πλοιοκτήτης/εταιρία για να      ανακαλύψει το hedging??? Επρεπε να φτάσουμε στο 2008 για να αποφασίσουν τα      καμαρια της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας να κλειδώνουν την τιμή του καυσίμου που      θα χρησιμοποιήσουν μέσω “απλών” futures? (δεν ξεκινάω να συζητήσω για κάτι      πιο πολύπλοκο)Αποξένωση των καλών      πελατών. Ποιος ειναι ο καλός πελάτης στις Δυτ. Κυκλάδες? Ο Αθηναίος με      καταγωγή απο Νησι που θα κατέβει/ταξιδέψει τουλάχιστον χ σαββατοκύριακα      (το δικό μου χ πριν μερικά χρόνια ήταν πάνω απο 20-25) και θα στηρίξει το      πλοίο στα δύσκολα ενδιάμεσα (Ανοιξη-Φθινόπωρο). Αν αποφασίσω να κατέβω με      την συντροφο μου 4 ΣΚ πχ τον Ιουλιο θέλω ενα βασικό μισθό σε εισιτήρια      (40x2x2x4=640¤)Αδυναμία έως αδιαφορία      εξεύρησης τρόπων ανάπτυξης της ζήτησης μέσω καθετοποίησης της προσφοράς.      Είδε κανείς στην γραμμή μας να βγαίνουν προσφορές για τουρίστες πακέτων      του τύπου 20% στα εισιτήρια 20% σε x-y-z ξενοδοχείο/ξενώνα αν κλείσεις      1-2-3 μηνες πριν? Και μην ακούσω τα περι Loyalty Cards κλπ, αν παω σε      οποιαδήποτε αεροπορική εταιρία και ζητησω να κλείσω εισιτήρια 4-6 μηνες      πριν ξέρετε τι εκπτωση θα πάρω? Επρεπε να φτάσουν 2008 για να το      καταλάβουν?Ακριβές Υπηρεσίες χωρίς      value. Δεν χρειάζονται νομίζω περισσότερα σχόλια...Προσφατο παραδειγμα,      ταξιδεψα σε νησι του αργοσαρωνικου με μεγαλη εταιρία, ειχα μια      «ενδιαφερουσα» συζητηση με κυρια μέλος του πληρώματος και συμπληρωσα      δελτιο παραπόνων. Οσο ακουσατε εσεις απο την εταιρία αλλο τόσο ακουσα και      εγω(εχουν πολύ ψωμί ακόμα μεχρι να καταλάβουν τι σημαινει εξυπηρέτηση      πελατών).Το κακό για αυτούς (και για μας) είναι οτι ο τουρισμός χάνεται και δεν τους ενδιαφερει. Προπερσυ το καλοκαίρι αντι για κυκλάδες πηγα Κρητη με την προσφορά της ΑΝΕΚ, φέτος το πασχα αντι να κατέβω στο νησί  (2 ατομα, αυτοκίνητο=290¤) πήγα Αυστρία (2 ατομα αεροπορικά με φόρους 180¤).

Με απλα λόγια, σε επίπεδο value for money και service level στις Δυτ. Κυκλάδες εχουμε γυρίσει πριν την εποχή του Μήλος (βλ. Κιμωλος με την κλίση , «Κρουαζιερόπλοιο» Ιονιο κλπ) και δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται φως στην ακρη του τουνελ.

----------


## marmitakis

Μια και το θυμήθηκα, μια απλη συγκριση τιμών (2 ατομα + αυτοκινητο)

Πειραιας - Σεριφος - Πειραιάς: 8 Aug - 15 Aug

HSW  : Συνολική Τιμή: € 303,00 (3 ωρες)
VSL   : Συνολικό Κόστος: € 238.00 (5 ωρες)

Πειραιας - Χανια - Πειραιάς: 8 Aug - 15 Aug

ANEK: Συνολική Τιμή:    182€ (8,5 ωρες)
Πειραιας - Ηρακλειο - Πειραιάς: 8 Aug - 15 Aug 
Minoan:   Συνολικό Κόστος: € 258.50 (δεν το συγκρατησα)

χμμμμ, ποιος θελει να παει κυκλαδες ειπαμε?

----------


## Paralia

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα γράφεις αν και νομίζω πως τα βλέπεις και λίγο μονόπλευρα (χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν έχεις δίκιο).
Οι συγκρίσεις τιμών που κάνεις για την Κρήτη, περιλαμβάνουν κάποιες προσφορές; Γιατί το απλό deck στις μινωικές κάνει 39€ και το IX 88€ συνεπώς το κόστος για δύο άτομα + ΙΧ είναι 332 €Συγκρίνεις τις γραμμές της Κρήτης, με τις γραμμές των Δ. Κυκλάδων, δηλαδή τις δύο μεγαλύτερες γραμμές της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας (τόσο από πλευράς επιβατών όσο και από πλευράς φορτηγών) με μία από τις μικρότερες. Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι ένα στοιχείο που παίζει ρόλο, αλλά οι οικονομίες κλίμακας είναι ο βασικότερος. Οι γραμμές αυτές έχουν πολλαπλάσια μεταφορική κίνηση και μάλιστα με πολύ μικρότερη εποχικότητα από ότι οι Κυκλάδες.Μπορεί να μη σε ενδιαφέρει τι λένε για τις τιμές των καυσίμων, αλλά η αύξηση τους παραμένει γεγονός. Το hedging δεν αποτελεί λύση, αφού αν ήταν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα, δεν θα είχε πληγεί η παγκόσμια οικονομία ούτε οι αεροπορικές εταιρείες και βιομηχανίες κολοσσοί.Τέλος για την καθετοποίηση την οποία αναφέρεις, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει από τους φορείς των νησιών; Σε ποιες υποδομές επένδυσε για παράδειγμα η Σέριφος τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια; Σε δρόμους, σε ξενοδοχεία, σε χώρους εστίασης ή σε μορφές εναλλακτικού τουρισμού; Ποια “ξενοδοχεία” της Σερίφου θα μπορούσαν να πουλήσουν πακέτα διακοπών;Εγώ λατρεύω τη Σέριφο και την επισκέπτομαι κάθε καλοκαίρι αλλά καλό είναι να αναζητούμε τις ευθύνες και τις παραλήψεις όλων των υπευθύνων για την κατάσταση του τουρισμού μας.

----------


## plori

Υπάρχει κάτι σίγουρο για το πότε θα σταματήσουν τα δρομολόγια των ταχύπλοων στην γραμμή ;

----------


## plori

Με τις νέες δηλώσεις για την δρομολογιακή περιόδο 2008-2009 να περιμένουμε κάτι νέο στην γραμμή μας ακούγεται κάτι ή θα είμαστε πάλι στα ίδια;Το επισημαίνω εκ των προταίρων ,δεν υπονοώ κάτι ,αλλά ρωτάω και εγώ.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια?ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ πως αν ζουσατε απο τον τουρισμο θα βλεπατε τα πραγματα με διαφορετικο ματι.Αυτη τι στιγμη οι δυτικες κυκλαδες εχουν τα λιγοτερα και πιο ΠΑΛΙΑ πλοια.Δεν γινεται να θαυμαζουμε τον Αγιο Γεωργιο οσο θαυμαζουμε τον ΕΛΥΡΟ,Δεν γινεται καποια μελοι να ζητουν και να θελουν π.χ.την επιστροφη καποιον παλαιων πλοιων.Προς θεου μπροστα παμε οχι πισω.

----------


## milos express

ΦΙΛΕ ΦΟΥΝΤΑΡΙΣΤΕ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΞΥΘΗΜΟΣ ΑΣ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΡΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΤΟ BLUE STAR

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Οσο για την αναφορα μου στον Α. ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ πιστευω οτι  οι απαιτησεις τις γραμμης εχουν μεγαλωσει και δεν θα ειναι ευκολο να εξυπηρετηση

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να λεμε την αληθεια?ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ πως αν ζουσατε απο τον τουρισμο θα βλεπατε τα πραγματα με διαφορετικο ματι.Αυτη τι στιγμη οι δυτικες κυκλαδες εχουν τα λιγοτερα και πιο ΠΑΛΙΑ πλοια.Δεν γινεται να θαυμαζουμε τον Αγιο Γεωργιο οσο θαυμαζουμε τον ΕΛΥΡΟ,Δεν γινεται καποια μελοι να ζητουν και να θελουν π.χ.την επιστροφη καποιον παλαιων πλοιων.Προς θεου μπροστα παμε οχι πισω.

----------


## milos express

ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΡΟΥ.. Ο ΟΚΤΩΒΡΗΣ ΜΗΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΦΘΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΝΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.....ΚΑΗΚΑΜΕ

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Απ'οτι βλεπω φιλε plori TΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## citcoc

μακαρι να φερουν το 4 η το 5 στην ραφηνα......!!!! ΩΡΑΙΑΑΑΑ.....!!!! αλλα ο πεινασμενος καρβελια ονειρευεται....! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

to 4 i' to 5 ligo dyskolo na anevoun rafina kathws eksipiretei o peiraias megaliteri merida plithimsou apo taksidiotes..!

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε FOYNTARISTOS πιστεύω πως άν το δείς απο επενδυτική σκοπιά το θέμα δεν νομίζω πως συμφέρει π.χ η δρομολόγηση νεότευκτου στη γραμμή (λόγο μειωμένης επιβατικής κίνησης σε σχέση με άλλες γραμμές). επίσης δεν πιστεύω πως ευθύνονται τα πλοία που τα νησιά των Δ. Κυκλάδων δεν έχουν αναπτυχθεί τουριστικά όσο τα υπόλοιπα (κακά τα ψέματα) γιατι και πιό παλιά η γραμμή είχε πλοία πολύ καλά για εκείνη την εποχή όπως το Πήγασος, το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη..
πιστεύω πως η γραμμή σηκώνει μέχρι 2 συμβατικά, 3 το πολύ..
τώρα οτι θα μπορούσε να δρομολογηθεί ενα πλοίο νεότερο απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος σε αυτό συμφωνώ.
όμως αυτότο πλοίο είναι που εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή ασταμάτητα χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, οπότε όσο είναι στη γραμμή καλό θα είναι να το στηρίζετε..
και άν κάποιοι θέλουμε να επιστρέψουν κάποια παλία πλοία είναι για λόγους συναισθηματικούς. γιατί ζήσαμε με αυτά τα πλοία, ταξιδέψαμε με αυτά και μεγαλώσαμε με αυτά και ο καθένας έχει το δικό του πλοίο που αγαπούσε..
σίγουρα πάμε μπροστά αλλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να σβήσει αυτές τις αναμνήσεις..

----------


## milos express

ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΕΥΘΗΝΩΝ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ....ΚΑΝΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ.....???/?:twisted:

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΦΙΛΕ giorgos δεν πιστευω το Αγιος ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΗ ΤΟΝ ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ!!!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ 4-5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ.ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΗΣ Η ΨΑΧΝΕΙ ΓΙ"ΑΛΛΕΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΕΣ 
*ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑ ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΡΟΣ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ*

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε FOYNTARISTE το άν μπαίνει μέσα ή όχι το ξέρει καλύτερα ο βεντούρης και όχι εμείς γιατί ώς γνωστόν "όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος".
άν έμπενε μέσα όπως λές: 1ο δέν θα καθόταν 4 χρόνια σε αυτή τη γραμμή γιατι δεν είναι χαζός, 2ο δέν θα βελτίωνε χρονιά με τη χρονιά το καράβι του, 3ο στο φινάλε άν δεν είχε κέρδος θα έφευγε απο τη γραμμή. άλλωστε μη ξεχνάς οτι εκεί είναι και η πατρίδα του..
ας δεχτούμε όμως οτι αυτό που λές ισχύει. άν μπαίνει μέσα το μοναδικό συμβατικό της γραμμής, φαντάσου τί έχει να γίνει άν στη γραμμή μπεί και ενα πλοίο πιό καινούριο, ταχύτερο, και ίσως μεγαλύτερο. αμέσως τα λειτουργικά έξοδα αυξάνονται πολύ περισσότερο απο τα αντίστοιχα του άγιος γεώργιος. εσύ πιστεύεις πως ένα τέτοιο πλοίο μπαίνωντας σε μια γραμμή που ήδη υπάρχουν 2 πλοία το ένα εκ των οποίων ανταγωνιστικό του, θα μπορέσει να σταθεί τόσο εύκολα?
δές το και αλλιώς. άν υπήρχε περιθώριο καλού κέρδους σε αυτή τη γραμμή τότε όλο και κάποια εταιρεία μεγαλύτερη απο τη VENTOURIS SEA LINES θα είχε βάλει κάποιο πλοίο μόνιμα στη γραμμή. όμως κανείς δεν το έκανε.. λές να είναι χαζοί?
ακούω πολλούς που γκρινιάζουν και παραπονούνται συνεχώς για το άγιος γεώργιος. στις αρχές τους έφτεγαν οι συχνές *βλάβες.* 
το καράβι ήρθε σε μια σειρά, άλλαξε ένα σωρό εξαρτήματα στις μηχανές και κυρίως στη δεξιά και το πρόβλημα με τις βλάβες *διορθώθηκε.*
μετά γκρίνιαζαν για την *ταχύτητα.* 
το πλοίο μετά την ετήσια επισκευή του, βγήκε με ταχύτητα που έφτασε μέχρι *19,6* άρα και το πρόβλημα της ταχύτητας *διορθώθηκε.*
τώρα πιάσαμε την *ηλικία* του καραβιού. 
τί να πω? κάθε φορά βρίσκουμε και απο κάτι..
κύριοι, το άγιος γεώργιος είναι το μόνο πλοίο που εξυπηρετεί τη γραμμή και τα νησιά σας χειμώνα καλοκαίρι. μόνιμα και όχι ευκαιρειακά, το καλοκαίρι μόνο και αυτό κάποιες συγκεκριμένες μέρες και ώρες για να πάρουν κυρίως τα φορτηγά και την κίνηση του σαββατοκύριακου. πού είναι όλοι αυτοί οι κύριοι τώρα? δένουν τα βαπόρια τους? 
μπορεί να μήν είναι ότι πιο νέο κυκλοφορεί όμως εκτελεί δρομολόγια καθημερινά σε αντίθεση με τα ταχύπλοα.. είναι προσεγμένο καράβι μέσα και έξω και παρά τα χρόνια του στέκεται αξιοπρεπέστατα στη γραμμή και μήν ξεχνάμε οτι στην ετήσια του άγιος γεώργιος τα νησιά για 1 μήνα εξυπηρετούνταν με δρομολόγια σφήνες και στο ξόφαλτσο.
και για να επανέλθω σε αυτό που είπε ο φίλος FOYNTARISTOS, εγώ δέχομαι οτι ο βεντούρης μπαίνει μέσα και για τους δικούς του λόγους κρατάει το βαπόρι στη γραμμή. η AEGEAN SPEED LINES για πιό λόγο δένει το ταχύπλοο της το χειμώνα και προς το παρόν εκτελεί 2 ή 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα? για τον προφανη σε όλους λόγο: η κίνηση το χειμώνα είναι μειωμένη και είναι λογικό να μπαίνει μέσα. 
Το speedrunner 2 δεμένο γιατι δέν βγάζει τα έξοδα του το χειμώνα, το άγιος γεώργιος μπαίνει μέσα και σύμφωνα με τον φίλο FOYNTARISTO η εταιρεία του πρέπει να αλλάξει δραστηριότητα και να εγκαταλείψει την ακτοπλοία.. 
να δώ με τί πλοία θα μείνετε στο τέλος ρε παιδιά..

δέ λέω, είμαι και εγώ της άποψης οτι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει στη γραμμή ένα πλοίο καλύτερο, αλλά ένα. να είναι μόνο του γιατι πιστεύω πως 2 πλοία ειδικά τον χειμώνα αλλά και το καλοκαίρι δύσκολα θα τα βγάλουν πέρα με την κρίση που επικρατεί..
και να σου πώ την αλήθεια είναι δικαίωμα των νησιωτών να αντιδρούν, όμως αυτή η αντίδραση έχει μετατραπεί σε μίνι "πόλεμο" εναντίον του καραβιού. οι ντόπιοι και όσοι ασχολούνται με τα πρακτορεία και τα εισητήρια ξέρουν τί εννοώ.
ξέρεις τί είναι να σου λέει ο άλλος οτι επιδή δέν βρήκε εισητήριο με το speedrunner 2 προτιμάει αντί να φύγει με το άγιος γεώργιος, να περιμένει άλλες 2 μέρες που θα υπήρχε διαθέσιμο εισητήριο για να φύγει με το speed runner 2 μόνο και μόνο για να μη δώσει λεφτά στο *"ρημάδι"*.. και αυτό το μεταφέρω με πλήρη ευθήνη γιατι είναι πρόσωπο απο το οικογενιακό μου περιβάλλον.. 
αυτό κύριοι λέγεται κόμπλεξ..

προς το παρόν στιρίξτε αυτό που σας εξυπηρετεί και σας 
ενώνει με τον πειραιά γιατί πολλές φορές _όποιος πάει για τα πολλά χάνει και τα λίγα.._

----------


## MYTILENE

Χωρίς να είμαι γνώστης της γραμμής και της κίνησής της, θα σου πώ ένα μπράβο γιατί τα θέτεις ωραία και βάζεις και αυτόν που τα διαβάζει στο νόημα του τι επικρατεί στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή!!!
ΥΓ:Γιατί αυτά που έχουμε ποτέ δεν τα εκτιμάμε,τα θεωρούμε σίγουρα και τα παραπετάμε :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

φιλε giorgos στα λεγομενα σου θα αρχισω να απανταω απο το τελος.Κανεις δεν ειπε οτι το πλοιο ειναι ριμαδη ισα ισα που το πλοιο αναλογα με την ηλικια του ειναι καλοσυντηρημενο και καλοταξιδο.2) Για να παω στην παρο με το BSP θελω 29,00 και για να παω Σιφνο με τον Α.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ ΘΕΛΩ 31,00 το πρωτο ειναι πενταετιας και σου παρεχει ανεσεις και το δευτερο ο παππους μου ειναι 65χρονων και αναπολει ταξιδια που εκανε μαζι του.3)Το οτι αν μπαινει μεσα αρωτα τον ιδιο τον Βεντουρη που το βροντοφωναζει(περιση ειχε μπει 700,000 ευρω φετος 750,000ευρω κατα τα λεγομενα του παντα .και ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΜΠΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΣΙΟ .Τελος τα 19,6 που πιανει οπως μας λες το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ που τα πιανει στον υπνο του?Αν επιανε 19,6 οπως λες θα επρεπε να εκανε για ΣΙΦΝΟ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ 50 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΣΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ. ΕΜΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΓΙ"ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ Ο ΝΟΩΝ ΝΩΕΙΤΟ

----------


## plori

Εγω θα πω κάτι που το έχω καταθέση και άλλες φορές "ο δρόμος ανοικτός και τα σκυλιά δεμένα" και αυτό ισχυεί για όλους και εννοώ και σε αυτούς που είναι θέλουν να φύγουν και κάθονται με το ζόρι αλλά και σε αυτούς που μπορούν να βάλουν καράβι και δεν βάζουν.

----------


## milos express

εγω παλι θα προκαλουσα τους φιλους  που ασχολουνται με το θεμα και γνωριζουν η εχουν ταξιδεψει απο πειραια για ΘΗΡΑ , ΓΙΑ ΡΟΔΟ, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ, ΠΑΡΟ, ΚΑΙ ΣΑΜΟ, ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΨΟΥΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΙΧ, ωρες ταξιδιου, χρονολογια πλοιου, και ταχυτητα. και να τους γραψεις τα δικα σου. γιατι φορ.δηλωση κανεις και εσυ οπως και αυτοι και φπα πληρωνεις και το σδοε σε ελεγχει και στον θεο πιστευεις οποτε γιατι να μην πεζεται το παιχνιδι επι ισης ορις και να εισαι μια 15 ετια πισω? εξαλου πιστευω οτι τα αποτελεσματα θα δικαιωσουν το fountaristo

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΦΙΛΕ plori ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ... ΚΑΙ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝΕ ΝΕΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΤΑΧΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΖΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΟΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΟΥΝ...ΕΜΕΙΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΕ @@

----------


## Haddock

Εδω ταιριάζει το ρητό &#171;Οι διυλίζοντες τον κώνωπα, την δε κάμηλον καταπίνοντες...&#187; Τα ιδια λεμε εδω και 10 σελίδες στο θέμα των Δυτικών. Οι φίλοι giorgos... & plori τα έγραψαν καλυτερα.

----------


## plori

> Τα ιδια λεμε εδω και 10 σελίδες στο θέμα των Δυτικών..


Συμφωνώ απολύτως και νομίζω οτι αυτό το θέμα θα πρέπει να σταματήσει κάπου εδώ και έαν ανατρέξουμε παλαιότερα στο φόρουμ το έχουμε χιλιοσυζητήσει .Νομίζω οτι θα πρέπει να επικεντρώσουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας και να ενεργοποιήσουμε τους πληροφοριοδότες μας για το τι νέο επρόκειτο να γίνει στην γραμμή και ας ελπίζουμε να βγεί κάτι καλό απο την νέα δρομολογιακή περιόδο που έρχεται.Και βέβαια και με την διεκπερέωση του διαγωνισμού με τις άγονες.Αυτά απο εμένα και σταματάω έδω με την σηζήτηση για την σημερινή κατάσταση της γραμμής. :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε FOYNTARISTOS..

*1* δέν είπα πως εσύ αποκάλεσες το άγιος γεώργιος "ρημάδι"
*2* οι τιμές των εισητηρίων συμφωνώ οτι είναι υψηλές σε σχέση με το πλοίο
*3* για το το άν μπαίνει μέσα και μάλλιστα το φωνάζει κιόλας, έχω πολλούς λόγους για να μήν τον πιστέψω.
α) το να μπαίνεις μέσα και μάλλιστα να το φωνάζεις κιόλας είναι σαν να διαλαλείς οτι είσαι αποτυχημένος, πράγμα που ένας λογικός άνθρωπος δεν το κάνει.(εκτός κι αν έχει κάποιο σκοπό και περιμένει να κερδίσει κάτι απο αυτό)
β) κανείς δεν βγαίνει να ανακοινώσει έτσι αβίαστα οικονομικά στοιχεία και νούμερα του κύκλου εργασειών της εταιρείας του, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για ζημιές.
γ) είναι της μόδας πια γιατί και ο αγούδημος εδώ και1 χρόνο φωνάζει οτι μπαίνει μέσα και οτι θα πάρει τα πλοία του και θα φύγει, και όλο εδώ μένει τελικά.
      αν θές μπορώ να σου βρώ κι άλλους λόγους.
*4* όσο για τηνταχύτητα του , το καλοκαίρι ταξίδευε με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 18-19 κόμβους μετρημένη με GPS. έτσι κι αλλιώς αν παρακολουθείς το AIS θα έβλεπες στα στοιχεία του ταξιδιού οτι χτύπησε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 19,6
*5* και με το δίκιο σας απαιτείτε καινούρια πλοία και είμαι μαζί σας. όμως με το να "πολεμάτε" αυτό που καλώς η κακώς έχετε τώρα, μόνο ζημιά κάνετε σε εσάς και τα νησιά.

φίλε milos express

το εισητήριο απο *πειραιά* για *πάρο* στοιχίζει *29 ευρώ*, το *ΙΧ 80* ευρώ, η διάρκει του ταξιδιού είναι *4+ ώρες* και η απόσταση που απέχει η πάρος απο τον πειραιά είναι *95νμ*. όλα αυτά με *πλοίο 8ετείας*.
απο *πειραιά* για *σαντορίνη* πρέπει να πληρώσει κανείς *33* *ευρώ*, για το *ΙΧ* η τιμή είναι *99 ευρώ* και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι *8 ώρες*. καί αυτό με *πλοίο 8ετείας*.
απο *πειραιά* για *σίφνο* η τιμή είναι *31 ευρώ*, το *ΙΧ* δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζω και η διάρκεια του ταξιδιού είναι *περίπου 6 ώρες*. το πακέτο αυτό είναι με *πλοίο 35ετείας*.
θα παρακαλούσα τον φίλο FOYNTARISTOS να μας πεί πόσα ν.μ απέχει η σίφνος απο τον πειραιά γιατι δέν γνωρίζω..

αυτοί οι χρόνοι και τα στοιχεία που παραθέτω δέν είναι *δικά μου* όπως λές αλλά οι τιμές που πληρώνουν όλοι και οι ώρες που χρειάζονται για να φτάσουν στα πιό πάνω νησιά. δέν τα βγάζω απο το μυαλό μου. άλλωστε όποιος θέλει μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αυτά τα στοιχεία.
όταν λές "να παίζεται το παιχνίδι επι ίσοις όροις" τί εννοείς?
εμπόδισε κανείς τον οποιονδήποτε να βάλει καράβι στη γραμμή ή η VENTOURIS SEA LINES είναι η μεγάλη εταιρεία που εκμεταλεύεται αποκλειστικά τη γραμμή και δεν αφήνει χώρο για κανέναν άλλο?
κύριοι, η αγορά είναι ελεύθερη και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κάνει παιχνίδι. έτσι κι αλλιώς όπως έχει αποδειχθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει χωρίς έλεγχο..

τα πλοία με @@ απαιτούν και την ανάλογη κίνηση για να σταθούν. για να φέρεις αυτό το καλύτερο πλοίο πρέπει το παλιό να μή σε καλύπτει και να χρειάζεσαι κάτι παραπάνω. στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όχι μόνο το πλοίο που έχεις σε καλύπτει αλλά μπαίνει και μέσα. πώς λοιπόν μετά ζητάς μεγαλύτερο και καλύτερο? για να μπεί και αυτό μέσα? καταλήγεις στον ίδιο παρονομαστή.
άν αναπτυχθούν τουριστικά οι δυτικές Κυκλάδες όπως αναπτύχθηκαν οι ανατολικές τότε θα έρθουν και τα πλοία.
και μήν ξεχνάμε οτι οι αν. Κυκλάδες αναπτύχθηκαν τόσα χρόνια με πλοία όπως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές, το Αιγαίον, το Παναγία Τήνου, το Πάρος, το Νάξος και συνέχισαν να εξυπηρετούνται με πλοία όπως οι Απόλλωνες, το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη, το Ολύμπια Εξπρές κ.α μέχρι και το 2003. και όμως αναπτύχθηκαν με αυτά τα πλοία της *κλάσσης* του άγιος γεώργιος και όχι με νεότευκτα. τα νεότευκτα τα βρήκαν όλα έτοιμα.. και επιδή οι ανάγκες της γραμμής ήταν μεγαλύτερες γι'αυτό και τα πλοία που την εξυπηρετούσαν ήταν περισσότερα.

εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για τη γραμμή και τα νησιά και μακάρι να έρθει ενα πλοίο αντάξιο των προσδοκιών σας..
για μένα το θέμα κλείνει εδώ γιατι όπως είπε και ο φίλος plori το έχουμε αναλύσει υπερβολικά..

----------


## plori

Και απο αύριο "κάθε κατεργάρης στον πάγκο του" που λέει η παροιμία , αρχίζοντας λοιπόν η "τελικές" συζητήσεις - προγραμματισμοί μπαίνοντας σε αυτήν την περίοδο που όσο να'ναι τα σχέδια των εταιριών είναι ποιό κατασταλαγμένα , τι σχέδια ακούγονται για την γραμμή ;!!! :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## sg3

εχουμε νεοτερο αν το blue star πιασει σιφνο? :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

> εχουμε νεοτερο αν το blue star πιασει σιφνο?


Ειναι κατι που συζητιτε απο ανθρωπινους παραγοντες εδω στην Σιφνο,πραγμα που ειναι ακομα στα ''θεμελια'' δηλαδη.Αμα γινει κατι δν θα γινει μεσα στο Φεβρουαριο παντος...
Εγω και ο φιλος plori θα σας ενημερωνουμε τακτικα με αυτο το θεμα.....

----------


## plori

Επικρατεί μεγάλη ησυχία για αυτό το θέμα.Η αγωνία αυτή την ώρα για την γραμμή είναι εαν δρομολογήση πλοίο για της άγονες η HSW.

----------


## Vortigern

> Επικρατεί μεγάλη ησυχία για αυτό το θέμα.Η αγωνία αυτή την ώρα για την γραμμή είναι εαν δρομολογήση πλοίο για της άγονες η HSW.


Eλεγα να το κρατησω και να μην το πω ακομα,σε συζητηση που ειχα το πρωι με εναν ανθρωπο εδω στην Σιφνο μου ειπε οτι δυσκολα θα παρει η HSW την γραμμη,κατι ετοιμαζει ο Αγουδημος με το Μαρινα...ας περιμενουμε ομως...

----------


## plori

Τα πράγματα μάλλον αλλάζουν όπως φαίνονται εδώ http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferries/index.htm τώρα τι θα γίνει απο κει και πέρα θα δούμε.

----------


## giorgos....

το Μαρίνα? μμμμ.... τραβάτε κουπί παιδιά..

----------


## captain 83

Η παραπάνω διεύθυνση του φίλου plori  δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Vortigern

> το Μαρίνα? μμμμ.... τραβάτε κουπί παιδιά..


Κατι τετοιο ειπα και εγω οταν το ακουσα αλλα προσθετω αυτο που σκεφτηκα..
Αντι για Μαρινα ας βαλει Ροδανθη που ειναι ποιο ομορφο και εχει και 17 μιλακια (ποτε ποτε δηλαδη)

----------


## plori

> Η παραπάνω διεύθυνση του φίλου plori δεν ανοίγει.


Το διόρθωσα σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση.

----------


## speedrunner

> Eλεγα να το κρατησω και να μην το πω ακομα,σε συζητηση που ειχα το πρωι με εναν ανθρωπο εδω στην Σιφνο μου ειπε οτι δυσκολα θα παρει η HSW την γραμμη,κατι ετοιμαζει ο Αγουδημος με το Μαρινα...ας περιμενουμε ομως...


Ωχ απο το κακό (Ρομίλντα) στο χειρότερο (Μαρίνα):|

----------


## Vortigern

Οπως ολα δειχνουν..ο Αγουδημος εχει πλεον εγκατασταθη στης Δυτικες μονιμα και ουτε Πηγασο θα δουμε αλλα ουτε και Σαντορινη...

Περισσοτερα εδω στο ποστ του Stelios....click here

----------


## speedrunner

Στην συνέντευξη τύπου ο Παπαληγούρας είπε ότι τα αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού έχουν τοιχοκολληθεί.

Marinews...

----------


## plori

¶χ αυτες η Δυτικές πάλι και φέτος πέρασαν απο χίλια κύματα με της διάφορες φήμες που κυκλοφόρησαν όπως Κοραής - Μπλού Σταρ 1 , οτι θα δρομολογούνταν το ένα θα περνούσε το άλλο αλλά τελικά "τζίφος".Μετά βγήκαν η επιδοτούμενες με την αγωνία των κατοίκων ποιό θα είναι το Σαντορίνη ή το Πήγασος αλλά το 10ήμερο πέρασε "σιγή βοώντος.....¨και τα πλοία πήγαν σε άλλα "στεκια".Ο καπετάν Μάκης δικαίος ή αδίκος δεν ξέρω μια έρχεται μια δεν έρχεται......!!!!.Το HS 1 ήθελε να δρομολογηθεί μόνο ένα τρίμηνο αλλά ευτηχως δεν πέρασε αλλά εδω που τα λέμε κάτι θα κόψουν και αυτοί.Και τελικά καταλήγουμε σε αυτό που λέμε "τι είχες Γιάννη τι είχα πάντα".Αγιος Γεώργιος και Speedrunner II σίγουρα και ελπίζουμε ακόμα σε κανένα Speedrunner ακόμα για να δούμε.Αλλά ρε παιδιά γιατί σε αυτή την αποστροφή στην γραμμή μας .......Τέλος πάντων σταματάω εδώ για να μην σας κουράσω αλλά αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη σαν κάτοικος των Δυτικών και απλός νησιώτης και καραβολάτρης να πω το παραπονό μου......Και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι το ευχάριστω ήταν η αναβάθμιση των ενδοκυκλαδικών με τον Αίολος για να λέμε και τα καλά.

----------


## Vortigern

Και μαλλον η HSW φευγη καλα καλα απο τις Δυτικες...
Το καλοκαιρι θα λενε...εμεις δυτικες θελαμε..καραβι δν ειχατε...
Και μετα να η κατηφορα για τον τουρισμο στα νησια των Δυτικων...που περιμενουν καθε χρονο τους 3 μηνες που θα βγαλουν τις 5αροδεκαρες....
Να ηξερα τη μοιρα μας περιμενει σε ενα δυο χρονια....μπορει να γυρισουμε στην εποχη με της ψαροβαρκες...

----------


## Haddock

> περιμενουν καθε χρονο τους 3 μηνες που θα βγαλουν τις 5αροδεκαρες....


Οι τρεις μήνες τουριστικής κίνησης είναι όνειρα θερινής νυχτός για φέτος. Η σεζόν είναι ήδη συρικνωμένη και θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερη σε όλα τα νησιά (βλέπε γενικότερο οικονομικό κλίμα). Συνεπώς, τα δρομολόγια αν δεν ψαλιδιστούν λόγω της χαμηλής επιβατικής κίνησης, στις περισσότερες γραμμές θα μείνουν ως έχουν.

----------


## Vortigern

> Οι τρεις μήνες τουριστικής κίνησης είναι όνειρα θερινής νυχτός για φέτος. Η σεζόν είναι ήδη συρικνωμένη και θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερη σε όλα τα νησιά (βλέπε γενικότερο οικονομικό κλίμα). Συνεπώς, τα δρομολόγια αν δεν ψαλιδιστούν λόγω της χαμηλής επιβατικής κίνησης, στις περισσότερες γραμμές θα μείνουν ως έχουν.


Θελω να μεινω με την ελπιδα οτι το νησι μου εφετος θα εχει τουρισμο...Και δν ειδα καμια περικοπη σε αλλα νησια..Παρο-Ναξια κ.τ.λ..ισα ισα αυξηση..

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

ΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΦΩΝΑΖΑ ΚΑΠΙΟΙ ΜΕ ΒΓΑΛΑΝΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ FORUM ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ.Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ

----------


## plori

Στήν Μήλο έχουν έλθει στα οριά τους απο ότι γράφεται (σελίδα 13)
http://users.forthnet.gr/syr/typokykladiki/koinignomi.pdf

----------


## Vortigern

Το Αγιος Γεωργιος λενε πως σημερα αφησε νταλικες εξω!

Ακουγετε οτι η BLUE STAR κατεθεσε φακελο για Δυτικες μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβριο..αληθευη κατι τετοιο?

----------


## giorgos....

λογικό είναι.. με αυτό που τους έλαχε....
Μάκης rules....

----------


## sg3

kai poio ploio tha valei? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι ακούστηκε ο Πήγασος, πράγμα που δεν ξέρω πόσο σοβαρή είναι αυτή η είδηση.. :Confused:

----------


## Vortigern

Oπα κατσε...κατι τετοιο ακουσα και εγω....βρε λεται?Μακαρι Παναγια μου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ωπα παιδια για σιγα λιγω για να καταλαβω και εγω ειπαμε για BLUE STAR ο πηγασος τι δουλια εχει θα τον ναυλοσει η BLUE STAR?

----------


## Leo

Εδώ πάει αυτό που λέμε ότι μια είδηση τόση δα μικρούλα γίνεται ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ (με το συμπάθειο) απο στόμα σε στόμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Εδώ πάει αυτό που λέμε ότι μια είδηση τόση δα μικρούλα γίνεται ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ (με το συμπάθειο) απο στόμα σε στόμα


 Σε παρακαλώ για ξεκαθαρισέ το γιατί πραγματικά ..........

----------


## Leo

Αν διαβάσεις τα ποστς μετά απο αυτό που έγραψα είναι αυτονόητο. Πάντως η πληροφορία που έχω για τον Πήγασο δεν ξέρω πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι. Αυτό απο μένα  :Wink: .

----------


## Vortigern

Εγω να σας πω αυτο που ακουσα ειναι οτι δυσκολα θα τα καταφερει ο Μακης εδω ποια και μαλλον την γραμμη την περνει ο Πηγασος....θα δουμε..ας περιμενουμε οσο ειναι ακομα.Ουτε εμενα ειναι αξιοπιστες οι πηγες απο απλους ανθρωπους το ακουσα!

----------


## Vortigern

Ως τωρα εχουμε για φετος το καλοκαιρι....

Σιγουρα Αγιο Γεωργιο το καλοκαιρι και το Πασχα θα εχει πρωινη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια..οπως καθε χρονο

Ακομα απο 3/4 εχουμε speedrunner 2

Και Highspeed 3 απο 9/4.......


Επισης εχουμε κατα πασα πιθανοτητα μετα το Πασχα ή speedrunner 3 ή 4

Τωρα....
Για την γραμμη Δυτικων φημες λενε!

Για: Αδαμαντιος Κοραης (η ποιο φρεσκια φημη)

και τελος:

Εξπρες Πηγασος η Εξπρες Σαντορινη στην Θεση του Μακη (Στην Αγονη)

----------


## Vortigern

Για ριχτε μια ματια εδω

----------


## plori

Το τοπίο αρχίζει και ξεκαθαριζει για την γραμμή και θα πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να είμαστε ικανοποιημένη .Θα έχουμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος και τον Κοραή στην άγονο (έντονη φημολογία) το Speedrunner II το Speedrunner IV (αίτημα στο Σ.Α.Σ) το Highspeed 3 και το Mega jet (αίτημα Σ.Α.Σ χωρίς να αναφέρει δρομολόγιο) .Πιστεύω οτι έαν η φήμη με το Κοραή αν σιγουρευτεί τότε η γραμμή μας θα είναι πλήρης."Να μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες" . :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Το τοπίο αρχίζει και ξεκαθαριζει για την γραμμή και θα πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να είμαστε ικανοποιημένη .Θα έχουμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος και τον Κοραή στην άγονο (έντονη φημολογία) το Speedrunner II το Speedrunner IV (αίτημα στο Σ.Α.Σ) το Highspeed 3 και το Mega jet (αίτημα Σ.Α.Σ χωρίς να αναφέρει δρομολόγιο) .Πιστεύω οτι έαν η φήμη με το Κοραή αν σιγουρευτεί τότε η γραμμή μας θα είναι πλήρης."Να μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες" .


Σωστα τα λες....λουκουμη φετος!!!

----------


## hsw

> Το τοπίο αρχίζει και ξεκαθαριζει για την γραμμή και θα πρέπει κατά την γνώμη μου να είμαστε ικανοποιημένη .Θα έχουμε το Αγιος Γεώργιος και τον Κοραή στην άγονο (έντονη φημολογία) το Speedrunner II το Speedrunner IV (αίτημα στο Σ.Α.Σ) το Highspeed 3 και το Mega jet (αίτημα Σ.Α.Σ χωρίς να αναφέρει δρομολόγιο) .Πιστεύω οτι έαν η φήμη με το Κοραή αν σιγουρευτεί τότε η γραμμή μας θα είναι πλήρης."Να μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες" .


Το highspeed 3 δεν θα είναι στις Δυτικές μόνο το Πάσχα; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το καλοκαίρι θα μπει το 1.

----------


## Vortigern

> Το highspeed 3 δεν θα είναι στις Δυτικές μόνο το Πάσχα; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το καλοκαίρι θα μπει το 1.


Oχι ολο το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι.Για το 1 ειχαν πει για καποια αγονη...αλλα επι ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## plori

> Το highspeed 3 δεν θα είναι στις Δυτικές μόνο το Πάσχα; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το καλοκαίρι θα μπει το 1.


 Όποιο και να είναι το σίγουρο είναι οτι HSW θα έχει δρομολογημένο Highspeed στην γραμμή.

----------


## hsw

άμα όμως το 1 δεν πάρει την άγονη; Ίο-Σαντορίνη ποιο θα μπει;

----------


## plori

> άμα όμως το 1 δεν πάρει την άγονη; Ίο-Σαντορίνη ποιο θα μπει;


 Κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζω .:?::?:

----------


## milos express

το αδαμαντιος με 5 δρομολογια περιπου την εβδομαδα απο πειραια μενει μονο δυτικες
το γεωργιος καθημερινα
το speedrunner 2  καθε μερα διπλα
το HS /3 μονα απογευματινα
το speedruner 4 ισω φανει καποιες μερες
το h/s 1 μενει σποραδες
το mega apomakrynetai mallon ηρακλειο -θηρα (μηλο)- πειραια

----------


## Vortigern

> το αδαμαντιος με 5 δρομολογια περιπου την εβδομαδα απο πειραια μενει μονο δυτικες
> το γεωργιος καθημερινα
> το speedrunner 2 καθε μερα διπλα
> το HS /3 μονα απογευματινα
> το speedruner 4 ισω φανει καποιες μερες
> το h/s 1 μενει σποραδες
> το mega apomakrynetai mallon ηρακλειο -θηρα (μηλο)- πειραια


Κατι που με ευχαριστη αυτο με τον Αδαμαντιο και το ηθελα πολυ.Νομιζω απο 15 Μαιου μενει μονιμα δυτικες....

----------


## plori

> το αδαμαντιος με 5 δρομολογια περιπου την εβδομαδα απο πειραια μενει μονο δυτικες
> το γεωργιος καθημερινα
> το speedrunner 2 καθε μερα διπλα
> το HS /3 μονα απογευματινα
> το speedruner 4 ισω φανει καποιες μερες
> το h/s 1 μενει σποραδες
> το mega apomakrynetai mallon ηρακλειο -θηρα (μηλο)- πειραια


Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωσει είναι το 3 απόγευμα!!!Κατά τα άλλα νομίζω οτι εαν τα συμβατικά έχουν καλή διάταξη δρομολογίων θα είναι πολύ καλά.Τώρα το 4 μακάρι να το δούμε απο εδώ για να μας συνδέση με Θήρα . Καλά το ψιθυρίστικε οτι το mega θα το χάσουμε.

----------


## speedrunner

> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωσει είναι το 3 απόγευμα!!!Κατά τα άλλα νομίζω οτι εαν τα συμβατικά έχουν καλή διάταξη δρομολογίων θα είναι πολύ καλά.Τώρα το 4 μακάρι να το δούμε απο εδώ για να μας συνδέση με Θήρα . Καλά το ψιθυρίστικε οτι το mega θα το χάσουμε.


Όπως έχω αναφέρει και στο θέμα του πλοίου, τα πλάνα έχουν ανοίξει για το καλοκαίρι, Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιάς

----------


## plori

> Όπως έχω αναφέρει και στο θέμα του πλοίου, τα πλάνα έχουν ανοίξει για το καλοκαίρι, Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Πειραιάς


 Για άλλη μια φορά "έγραψες" φίλε μου :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα πλάνα της HSW για το καλοκαίρι :
Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι το κόψιμο της Σερίφου και επίσης την καθημερινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση του 3 στις 18:00 για Σίφνο-Μήλο.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/drom2009/table1.pdf

----------


## hsw

> Ανακοινώθηκαν τα πλάνα της HSW για το καλοκαίρι :
> Το αξιοπερίεργο είναι το κόψιμο της Σερίφου και επίσης την καθημερινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση του 3 στις 18:00 για Σίφνο-Μήλο.
> Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες: http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/drom2009/table1.pdf


Το οποίο όμως έχει άμεση θετική επίπτωση στη Σίφνο και τη Μήλο ως προς τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Για Σίφνο από 3 και 10 πάει στις 2 και 40 και στη Μήλο από 4 και 20 γίνεται 3 και 40. Λογικά, το speed runner θα πάρει όλη τη Σεριφό, αλλά απ'ότι φαίνεται, στα άλλα δύο, θα κερδίσει η Hellenic Seaways. Θα δούμε πάντως...

----------


## giorgos....

πάντως κάποια σχέδια της εταιρείας ενδέχεται να το φέρουν στην παροναξία το καλοκαίρι.. όσο κουφό και αν ακούγεται..

----------


## Vortigern

> πάντως κάποια σχέδια της εταιρείας ενδέχεται να το φέρουν στην παροναξία το καλοκαίρι.. όσο κουφό και αν ακούγεται..


Για το HSP 3 λες Γιωργο?Να το παρει....ουτος η αλλος εδω και χρονια αυτο θελει.....

----------


## Vortigern

Κοιτοντας λιγο το openseas τα δρομολογια απο τις 5/6 και μετα

Παρατηρησα καποια πραγματα και καποιες ισως κοντρες!

Στις 5/6 οπως ειναι γνωστο ξαναμπαινει το Αγιος Γεωργιος στη γραμμη.

Εχουμε λοιπον 5/6 Αναχωρηση Κοραη στις 8:00 και αφιξη στις 13:50 στην Σιφνο.Το Αγιος Γεωργιος φευγει στις 14:55 με αφιξη στη Σιφνο 20:40

Στις 6/6 εχουμε πρωινες αναχωρησης στα δυο συμβατικα.Αγιος στις 7:25 με αφιξη 12:55 και Κοραης 8:30 με αφιξη στις 14:20.

7/6 ημερα Κυριακη τα συμβατικα διανυκτερεουν στο νησι τις Μηλου

8/6 το Αγιος Γεωργιος φευγει 7:25 και φτανει Σιφνο 11:45 αφου δν προσεγγιζει τα νησια Κυθνος και Σεριφος.Αντιθετως ο Κοραης την ιδια μερα φευγει 8:00  προσεγγιζη κανονικα τα λιμανια τις Κυθνου και Σεριφου με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 13:50

9/6 Εχουμε αναχψρηση Αγιος Γεωργιος στις 7:25 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 12:55 και αναχωρηση Κοραη στις 17:00 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 22:50 

10/6 Δν εχουμε Κοραη απο Πειραια για Σιφνο καθως αυτη τη μερα επιστρεφη Πειραια οποτε εχουμε μονο αναχωρηση Αγιος Γεωργιος στις 14:55 με αφιξη στη Σιφνο 20:30.

11/6 Γινετε το ακριβως αντιθετο με αυτο τις 10/6 δηλαδη ο Αγιος Γεωργιος επιστρεφει Πειραια και εχουμε αναχωρηση Κοραη στις 14:50 με αφηξη στις 20:40.

12/6 Ακριβως το ιδιο δρομολογιο με τις 10/6

13/6 Αγιος Γεωργιος αναχωρηση απο Πειραια στις 7:25 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 12:55 και ο Κοραης 8:30 με αφηξη στις 14:20

14/6 Δεν εχουμε συμβατικα 

Απο εδω και μετα ο Κοραης χανετε.....**

15/6 Μονο Αγιος Γεωργιος 14:55 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 20:30

16/6 Δν εχουμε συμβατικο

17/6 Παλι μονο Αγιος Γεωργιος 14:55 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 20:30

18/6 Δν εχουμε συμβατικο

19/6 Αγιος Γεωργιος 14:55 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 20:40

20/6 Αγιος Γεωργιος 7:25 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 12:55 

21/6 Δν εχουμε συμβατικο

22/6 Αγιος Γεωργιος 14:55 με αφηξη στη Σιφνο 20:30

23/6 Δν εχουμε συμβατικο και πανε λεγοντας μερα παρα μερα.....

**Η κοβουν τον Κοραη καλα καλα η απλα δν εχει περαστει στο openseas για μετα τις 15/6.

Επισης απο 15/6 χανεται και το Highspeed απο το openseas και ουτε στον Ιουλιο βγαζει κατι ουτε στον Αυγουστο.Ελπιζω να εχει κανει λαθος η απλα να μην το εχουν περασει γιατι θα ειναι μεγα σφαλμα να κοψουν και τον Κοραη και το Highspeed μεσα στο κατακαλοκαιρο.Για να δουμε....

----------


## Leo

Θα έχεις ακούσει φίλε Θάνο τον όρο δεν έχουν ανοίξει ακόμη τα πλάνα  :Confused: .
Λίγες εταιρείες έχουν δώσει δρομολόγια για όλη την περιόδο. Κυρίως  λόγω διαφόρων βλαβών που έπεσαν μαζεμένες στην HSW έχει γίνει μια αναταραχή στα δρομολόγια της. Εξ άλλου η ίδια εταιρεία ποτέ δεν είχε πλάνα δρομολογίων μεγαλύτερα του μήνα ή άντε με το ζόρι 2μηνο, κι αυτό μόνο για την περίοδο Ιούλιο Αύγουστο.

----------


## plori

Βρίσκω λογική την απάντηση του LEO για μην καταχωρηση των δρομολογίων στο σύστημα απο το ενδεχόμενο να τα κόψουν το κατακαλόκαιρο.Αυτό θα είναι πρωτάκουστο να τα κόψουν !!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Mα ναι συμφωνο μαζι σας αφου το εγραψα ''ελπιζω να κανει λαθος'',απλα ηθελα να κανω μια σουμια για την περιοδο 5/6 μεχρι και 20/6 .....

----------


## milos express

> το αδαμαντιος με 5 δρομολογια περιπου την εβδομαδα απο πειραια μενει μονο δυτικες
> το γεωργιος καθημερινα
> το speedrunner 2 καθε μερα διπλα
> το HS /3 μονα απογευματινα
> το speedruner 4 ισω φανει καποιες μερες
> το h/s 1 μενει σποραδες
> το mega apomakrynetai mallon ηρακλειο -θηρα (μηλο)- πειραια


TA XE PEI O PALIOS......

----------


## milos express

TO KORAHS  MENEI MONIMA  ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ...
ΤΟ ΗS 3  ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΜΕ
ΤΟ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ 07.25 ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ
ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ SPEEDRUNNER (2H4) ΔΙΠΛΑ
ΚΑΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΟ ΓΙΑ 3 ΝΗΣΙΑ
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ..ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΑΡΙΖΕΙ Η HSW TH ΓΡΑΜΜΗ (ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ) ΚΑΙ........

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα απο τα 2 παιζει...αλλα ειπα να περιμενουμε να δουμε τις εξελιξεις τον Νοεμβριο γιατι δν εχω πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στο θεμα...

----------


## jvrou

> Ενα απο τα 2 παιζει...αλλα ειπα να περιμενουμε να δουμε τις εξελιξεις τον Νοεμβριο γιατι δν εχω πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στο θεμα...


Και αν έρθει κάποιο από αυτά τα 2 με τα ήδη υπάρχοντα τι θα γίνει?? θα φύγει κάποιο? Ωραία θα ήταν να υπάρχουν και τα 3 και ανταγωνισμός και απ'όλα αλλά δύσκολο να βγάζουν τα έξοδά τους ώστε να μείνουν στην γραμμή....

----------


## Vortigern

Θα ηθελα να πω οτι πολλοι απο εμας βλεπουμε στο ΑΙΣ να χτυπαει το Αγιος Γεωργιος 18αρια+...και ο Κοραης να μην περναει τα 17+.

Αυτο συμβαινη γιατι ειδη το Αδαμαντιος Κοραης εχει κερδισει πολυ κοσμο και εχει μειωση την κινηση που ειχε το Αγιος Γεωργιος και ανεβωκατεβενει γεματο συνεχει εξισου και αυτη η μικρη ταχυτητα αφου ειναι φορτωμενο.Οποτε μην πιστευεται οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος φορτωμενο θα χτυπαγε 18+.....

----------


## DAFEL

ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ.ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Ο ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΛΑΨΕΤΕ ΠΙΚΡΑ.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ.ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Ο ΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΟΣ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΛΑΨΕΤΕ ΠΙΚΡΑ.


Πεστα πεστα dafel θα το πω και ας παρεξιγιθουν καποι δεν πειραζει αυτι ειναι η αλιθεια και τι λεω ..καλος ο κοραϊς σαν εσοτερικι χορι ναι αλα απο ομορφια και αντιδαρσι στι θαλασσα ειναι αστα.. Ειναι μιν μπενει μεσα κανεις μετα τα 7  και πιστευω οτι μεγαλο ρολο στιν σιμπεριφορα που εχει σημερα στι θαλασσα επεξε και η μετασκευι ..παιδια εσεις στις δυτικες και σε ολοι τιν ελλαδα ενα ειναι ακομα το θριλικο βασσιλοβαπορο -θαλασσοβαπορο .. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ!!!
Και εσυ vortiger θα τον δεις τον ΑΓΙΟ τι θα βγαζει το 15αυγουστο που θα ειναι ο κοσμος μεχρι τα μπουνια....

----------


## giorgos....

οτι ο Κοραής έχει πάρει κόσμο απο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ είναι γεγονός αλλά δεν έχει να κάνει το πόσο φορτωμένο είναι με την ταχύτητα του. ¶ν θυμάστε απο πέρσυ που ήταν μόνο του στη γραμμή και ήταν φωρτομένο χτυπούσε 18 με 19 άνετα. οπότε δεν παίζει ρόλο το πόσο φωρτομένο είναι.. έχει αποδιχθεί πιο συνεπές στα δρομολόγια του και είναι πιο γρήγορο απο τον Κοραή. είτε φορτωμένο είτε άδειο. ο Κοραής έχει κερδίσει κόσμο γιατί οι κάτοικοι των νησιών δεν έχουν καλές σχέσεις με τον Βεντούρη και όχι άδικα. όμως έτσι χτυπάμε το σαμάρι και όχι τον γάιδαρο όπως λέει και ο λαός.

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε μια μανία να πηγαίνουμε στο θέμα ενός πλοίου και τα το συγκρίνουμε με ένα άλλο. Δεν έχουμε θέμα *Ταχύτητες πλοίων*? Γιατί δεν κουβεντιάζουμε ή δεν συγκρίνουμε τα δυό πλοία εκεί?... Στο τέλος καταλήγουμε να ψυχραθούμε σε λάθος μεριά για λάθος πράγμα. Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να το ελέγξουμε αυτό όσο είναι εφικτό.

----------


## Vortigern

Γιωργο εχεις καποιο δικιο και συμφωνο μαζι σου σε μερικα πραγματα.

Dafel και ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ μην ειστε σιγουροι και οι δυο το τι θα γινει μεσα στους επομενους μηνες.Εγω θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα,οσο χρειαστη.
Και δν ειπα οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος ειναι χαλια,ισα ισα που ειναι ενα απο τα τελαυταια ευρωπαικα σκαρια.Απλα ριχτε λιγο τις τιμες γιατι ο κοσμος στις Δυτικες εχει κοντοξυπνηση και βαρεθηκε την κοροιδια με τα εισητηρια,καμια ωρα θα ξυπνηση καλα καλα και θα απογοητευτητε και θα λετε γιατι?Χαιρομε που εχουμε 2 συμβατικα στι γραμμη μας αλλα πρωσωπικα αμα οι τιμες δν μειωθουν απο πλευρας Βεντουρη εγω θα ταξιδευω με Κοραη και ας κουναει και ας κανει οτι θελει εξαλου ειναι 2 διαφορετικα σκαρια.Επισης ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ αμα κουναει τοσο πολυ να κατσεις στη Φολεγανδρο και να μην φυγεις απο εκει αμα δν βαλουν καποιο αλλο συμβατικο.Ισα ισα εσεις και η Σικινος που πρεπει να στηριξετε το καραβι,ενα το εχεται.Αυτα απο μερια μου ισως καποια ειναι λαθη ισως καποια σωστα...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vortigern για τις τιμές έχεις δίκιο. είναι απαράδεκτες απο πλευράς VSL. όμως για σένα ειδικά που είσαι καραβολάτρης δεν νομίζω πως το βασικό κριτήριο είναι η τιμή αλλά το καράβι.

----------


## Vortigern

> φίλε vortigern για τις τιμές έχεις δίκιο. είναι απαράδεκτες απο πλευράς VSL. όμως για σένα ειδικά που είσαι καραβολάτρης δεν νομίζω πως το βασικό κριτήριο είναι η τιμή αλλά το καράβι.


 
Ναι Γιωργο για μενα ειναι το καραβι οπως και για ακομη μερικους που λατρευον τα καραβια,ο υπολιπος κοσμος ομως ειναι σαν και εμενα?Λατρευη τα καραβια η ταξιδευη με οποιο ειναι ποιο φθηνο αξιοπιστο και επειδη καποιος του ειπε κατι γιαυτο το πλοιο?

----------


## giorgos....

εντάξει, δεν έχει αποδιχθεί αναξιόπιστο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..

----------


## Vortigern

> εντάξει, δεν έχει αποδιχθεί αναξιόπιστο το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ..


 '

Δν ειπα οτι ειναι αναξιοπιστο.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ειρήνη ημίν συνάδελφοι.

Να ευχόμαστε να έχουμε και τα δύο βαποράκια να μας εξυπηρετούν γιατί ναι μεν το καλοκαίρι μας θυμόνται όλοι αλλά το χειμώνα;;;;

Και τα δύο βαπόρια είναι αξιόπιστα , καθαρά και με καλά πληρώματα. Ο Βεντούρης όντως θα έπρεπε να φτιάξει λίγο τις τιμές γιατί ναι μεν τώρα ό,τι βρει ο επιβάτης παίρνει, το χειμώνα όμως θα επιλέγει το φθηνότερο.

Όσο για τη Φολέγανδρο, και το λέω ορμώμενος από κάτι που έγραψε ο vortigern, πρέπει να παρακαλάμε να έχουμε βαπόρι γιατί θυμόμαστε τι πάθαμε όταν σταμάτησε το Ρομίλντα. Εντάξει, κουνάει λίγο ο Κοραής αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Βαπόρι είναι και όχι αρσενικό που λέμε, αλλά μας εξυπηρετεί και αυτό πρέπει να το σεβόμαστε.

----------


## plori

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος άλλαξε της ώρες άφιξης στην Σίφνο με διάρκεια ταξιδιού 5 ώρες και 20 λεπτά. :Smile:

----------


## plori

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ οτι θα πρέπει να *μην* μπαίνουμε στην λογική ποιό είναι "καλό" και ποιό "κακό" γιατί μετά απο πολλά χρόνια η δυτικές έχουν 2 πλοία άξια και όμορφα.Αν κάνουμε τον διαχωρισμό αυτών τότε θα μείνει 1 πλοίο στην γραμμή και θα γκρινιάζουμε.Για αυτό ας ευχηθούμε και στα 2 πλοία να έχουν καλά ταξίδια.  :Wink:

----------


## hsw

> Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος άλλαξε της ώρες άφιξης στην Σίφνο με διάρκεια ταξιδιού 5 ώρες και 20 λεπτά.


ενώ ήταν?? 5.45?

----------


## plori

Ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρω οτι είχε Πειραιά 14:55 Σίφνο 20:40,ενώ τώρα το δίνει 14:55 με άφιξη 20:20.

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα δεν είναι τι γράφει το χαρτί αλλά τι γίνεται στην πράξη δηλαδή αυτό που βλέπετε και είναι στις 20.09 σήμερα που σημαίνει ότι 20.20 θα έιναι Σίφνο...

aggeorgios.JPG


Αυτό που εγώ δεν κατάλαβα είναι γαιτί δύο βαπόρια στην ίδια γραμμή τις ίδιες ώρες να κηνυγιούνται και όχι ένα πρωί και ένα βράδυ? Μιλάω για τα συμβατικά της γραμμής και το σχόλιο αφορά και άλλες γραμμές όχι αποκλειστικά τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Γιωργο εχεις καποιο δικιο και συμφωνο μαζι σου σε μερικα πραγματα.
> 
> Dafel και ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ μην ειστε σιγουροι και οι δυο το τι θα γινει μεσα στους επομενους μηνες.Εγω θα περιμενω λιγο ακομα,οσο χρειαστη.
> Και δν ειπα οτι το Αγιος Γεωργιος ειναι χαλια,ισα ισα που ειναι ενα απο τα τελαυταια ευρωπαικα σκαρια.Απλα ριχτε λιγο τις τιμες γιατι ο κοσμος στις Δυτικες εχει κοντοξυπνηση και βαρεθηκε την κοροιδια με τα εισητηρια,καμια ωρα θα ξυπνηση καλα καλα και θα απογοητευτητε και θα λετε γιατι?Χαιρομε που εχουμε 2 συμβατικα στι γραμμη μας αλλα πρωσωπικα αμα οι τιμες δν μειωθουν απο πλευρας Βεντουρη εγω θα ταξιδευω με Κοραη και ας κουναει και ας κανει οτι θελει εξαλου ειναι 2 διαφορετικα σκαρια.Επισης ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ αμα κουναει τοσο πολυ να κατσεις στη Φολεγανδρο και να μην φυγεις απο εκει αμα δν βαλουν καποιο αλλο συμβατικο.Ισα ισα εσεις και η Σικινος που πρεπει να στηριξετε το καραβι,ενα το εχεται.Αυτα απο μερια μου ισως καποια ειναι λαθη ισως καποια σωστα...


Οτι μας βοειθαει ο κοραις θα το πω και σοστι εταιρια εχει και καλο και ευγενικο πλιρομα καλες τιμες και απο ολα εγω προσοπικα δεν ζαλιζομαι με τιποτα αλα αμα μπει η μανα μου μεσα ας πουμε δεν προκιτε μετα να ξαναμπει σε καραβι μακαρι να μινει και μονιμα να παρει γραμι κανονικα γιατι τωρα ειναι οπος ξερεται με απευθιας αναθεσι ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giorgos....

> Αυτό που εγώ δεν κατάλαβα είναι γαιτί δύο βαπόρια στην ίδια γραμμή τις ίδιες ώρες να κηνυγιούνται και όχι ένα πρωί και ένα βράδυ? Μιλάω για τα συμβατικά της γραμμής και το σχόλιο αφορά και άλλες γραμμές όχι αποκλειστικά τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες!!


*Αυτό ξαναπές το....* την ίδια απορία έχω και εγώ. Το θέμα είναι οτι οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι δεν χαμπαριάζουν απο τέτοιες επισυμάνσεις.
Πάντως σύμφωνα με το AIS, και για να το δούμε λεπτομερώς, το ¶γιος Γεώργιος πέρασε το φανάρι της Σίφνου στις 20:16. ¶ντε και 5-6 λεπτά μέχρι να πέσει ο καταπέλτης φτάνουμε στις 20:22. Και να αργήσει 2-3 λεπτά μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σήμερα έφυγε με 5 λεπτά καθυστέρηση λόγω της άφιξης του blue star Paros, οπότε μιά χαρά είναι.

----------


## Vortigern

Για τη γραμμη των Δυτικων σημερα ειχαμε-εχουμε αυτη την κινηση
Ολα ειναι μεχρι και τη Μηλο ενω για το Speedrunner II μεχρι Σαντορινη

Aγιος Γεωργιος:
Κενες εχουμε 
Δυο τετρακλινες εξωτερικες
Καταστρωμα 362 κενες
Α' θεση 21 κενες
Αεροπορικα 146 κενα
Σαλονι Κυκλαδες 126 κενες

Speedrunner IV 

1 Vip Κενη :Razz:  απο τα 800 καθισματα που εχει

Ηighspeed 3 πλεον απογευματινο δρομολογιο μονο Σιφνο-Μηλο

68 Vip κενες

Speedrunner II 

346 απλες και 69 exlusive

Για το Αδαμαντιος Κοραης δν ξερω.

----------


## kitriani

Κάθε Παρασκευή το Χαισπίντ 3 θα πιάνει και Σέριφο.

----------


## plori

Τα πλοία της γραμμής τι προγραμματισμό έχουν για ετήσια φέτος;.Θα υπάρχει αντικατάσταση του Κοραή απο άλλο πλοίο της εταιρείας ;. :Confused:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής μετά τις 10 Ιανουαρίου θα βγει για την ετήσια του και μάλλον από ότι φαίνεται θα αντικατασταθεί από τον Ανδρέα Κάλβο!!!!

----------


## plori

¶κουσα ότι απο Σίφνο θα περάσει ο Κορνάρος στις 05:00 το πρωί για Πειραιά , το μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξει , εαν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι πιο σίγουρο μας το λέει.Επίσης ελπίζω το ¶γιος να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό και αύριο να εκτελέσει το δρομολογιό του κανονικά!!!!

----------


## plori

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/searchOutwardRoute.do?lang=el&from=PIR&to=SIF&date  =15/03/2010

Ο Κορνάρος για Σίφνο όπως λέει το link και ο ¶γιος δεν υπάρχει, ξέρει κάποιος για την αλλαγή!!!!

----------


## captain 83

Eίναι ένα δρομολόγιο που κάνει εδώ και καιρό ο ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ κάθε Δευτέρα στις 19:30 για Μηλο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ίο-Σαντορίνη-Ανάφη.

Oυπςςςς...αντι για Σίκινο έχει Σίφνο...Σωστός plori...

----------


## plori

Σωστα αντί για Σίκινο έβαλε την Σίφνο ,το δρομολόγιο του Αγίου της Δευτέρας γιατί δεν εμφανίζεται αλλά το τρελό είναι οτι το έχει επιστροφή την Τρίτη, αλλαλούμ το σύστημα!!

----------


## plori

Από ότι βλέπουμε στο link :http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...taxkykl_gr.pdf
στις δυτικές για το επόμενο διάστημα δεν δρομολογείτε ταχύπλοο από την hellenic !!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Όλο το βάρος της γραμμής των δυτικών είναι έτοιμο να  σηκώσει το 4 !!!!! Το μόνο δρομολογημένο ταχύπολοο





> Από ότι βλέπουμε στο link της HSW, στις δυτικές για το επόμενο διάστημα δεν  δρομολογείτε ταχύπλοο από την hellenic !!!!


Χάρηκα που κάποιος το πρόσεξε ! Μπράβο ! 
Το πλοίο που ναυλώθηκε ή πουλήθηκε ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι έκανε δεν είχε ζητήσει δρομολόγηση στην γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ; Δεν θα δρομολογηθεί τελικά ; Η εταιρεία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να εκτελέσει δρομολόγια με το πλοίο με το οποίο ζήτησε δρομολόγηση ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να βάλει πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ; Και να πούμε όλα αυτά κατατέθηκαν μερικές μόνο ώρες πριν λήξει η προθεσμία... ¶σχετα με το τι κάνει η Aegean Speed Lines (και να ξακαθαρίσω ότι δεν τάσσομαι με το μέρος κανενός), είναι κατάφορη κοροϊδία όχι μόνο στον κόσμο που ασχολείται αλλά και σε σοβαρές εταιρείες όπως η ASL η όλη ιστορία. Μιλάμε για πρώτης τάξεως καγκουριές που δεν ξέρω τι σκοπό έχουν !

----------


## gtogias

> Χάρηκα που κάποιος το πρόσεξε ! Μπράβο ! 
> Το πλοίο που ναυλώθηκε ή πουλήθηκε ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι έκανε δεν είχε ζητήσει δρομολόγηση στην γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ; Δεν θα δρομολογηθεί τελικά ; Η εταιρεία δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να εκτελέσει δρομολόγια με το πλοίο με το οποίο ζήτησε δρομολόγηση ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να βάλει πλοίο με τα σινιάλα της ; Και να πούμε όλα αυτά κατατέθηκαν μερικές μόνο ώρες πριν λήξει η προθεσμία... ¶σχετα με το τι κάνει η Aegean Speed Lines (και να ξακαθαρίσω ότι δεν τάσσομαι με το μέρος κανενός), είναι κατάφορη κοροϊδία όχι μόνο στον κόσμο που ασχολείται αλλά και σε σοβαρές εταιρείες όπως η ASL η όλη ιστορία. Μιλάμε για πρώτης τάξεως καγκουριές που δεν ξέρω τι σκοπό έχουν !


Και να σκεφτείς ότι στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ έγινε το έλα να δεις μεταξύ των δύο εταιρειών για τη δρομολόγηση της HSW πάνω στο δρομολόγιο του 4. Τελικά αφού δεν είχαν σκοπό να το δρομολογήσουν εκεί γιατί πλακώθηκαν έτσι?

----------


## Thanasis89

Το ξέχασα κι αυτό ! Την μισή ώρα πριν που την βάζεις ; 
Όταν η λογική πάει περίπατο μέχρι του Σινούρη...

----------


## plori

Ηλθε η απάντηση της Hellenic sea ways για την δρομολόγηση ταχυπλόου στης Δυτικές και είναι στο Θέμα 10 της ημερήσιας διάταξης του Σ.Α.Σ.
http://egov.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35818

----------


## plori

Αυτή την περίοδο δυστηχώς βλέπουμε τα δυο συμβατικά της γραμμής να φεύγουν το ενα πίσω απο το άλλο και το έχουν πεί πολλοί φίλοι στο φόρουμ για το λάθος αυτό.Τελικά απο τον προγραμματισμό που έχουν για το καλοκαίρι θα φεύγει κάθε μέρα το ¶γιος στισ 7:25 και ο Κοραής στις 16:30  νομίζω οτι έτσι τα νησιά θα εξυπηρετηθούν πλήρως απο τα συμβατικά.
http://www.zanteferries.gr/dromologi...vrios-2010.pdf

http://www.ventourissealines.gr/medi..._drom_site.pdf

----------


## kythnos

Οι κόντρες συνεχίζονται για τα συμβατικά πλοία της γραμμής....Αυτή την ώρα Κοραής και Γεώργιος κάνουν κοντρίτσες έξω από την Σέριφο:roll:....Ο Κοραής με 18 κόμβους και το Γεώργιος με 18,6 παρακαλώ:shock: !!!¶ντε να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί το ντέρμπι, μακάρι όλα αυτά να είναι προς όφελος των επιβατών!!! (η εικόνα είναι απο το ais)

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Το θέμα με τις κόντρες το βλέπω και εγώ όταν βρίσκομε στη Σέριφο όχι μόνο με το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος αλλά με το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής και το SpeedRunner IV. Αλλά όμως έχω δει και το ¶γιος Γεώργιος να έρχετε πρώτο και μετά από δύο λεπτά το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής  και φυσικά στο λιμάνι της Σερίφου πανικός από επιβάτες, αυτοκίνητα και φορτηγά αφού και τα δύο πλοία έρχονται μαζί και φεύγουν μαζί αφού έχουνε να πάνε Σίφνο-Μήλο-Κίμωλο και σε άλλα νησιά. Τελός η κατάσταση είναι ανελέητη!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## kythnos

Υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία για το πως καταμερίζεται η κίνηση μετάξυ Κοραή και του ¶γιος Γεώργιος????

----------


## plori

Στο τεύχος του ¨Εφοπλιστής" του Ιανουαρίου αναφέρει οτι υπάρχουν φήμες οτι έχει αγοραστεί πλοίο συμβατικό πλοίο 23 μιλίων (εαν δεν κάνω λάθος έτσι το αναφέρει), υπάρχει πραγμάτικά κάτι ή είναι όντος φήμη που παραμένει φήμη;.
'

----------


## Κωστάκης

Το πλοίο αυτο λογικα είναι το Blue Star Ithaki το οποίο λέγανε πως θα το πάρει η Aegean Speed Lines. Αφού η Blue Star Ferries εξέδωσε δελτίο τύπου πως το Blue Star Ithaki απο τον Ιούνιο θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια απο Ραφήνα μάλλον είναι λιγάκι απίθανο.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Από που βγαίνει ότι θα ήταν το Ιθάκη αυτό? Παιδιά ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο........ σκεφτείτε λίγο πιό ορθολογικά.....υπήρχε περίπτωση να πουληθεί το Ιθάκη αυτή την στιγμή? Έτσι και αλλιώς η ASL τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια όλο συμβατικό αγοράζει και στο τέλος μένει με τα ταχύπλοα.

----------


## speedrunner

Αναρτήθηκαν στην σελίδα της AEGEAN  SPEED LINES τα δρομολόγια του SPEEDRUNNER *IIΙ* για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες για το 2013!!!

----------


## plori

Προγραμματισμός υπόδειγμα , μπράβο στην εταιρεία !! Μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες ! :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## speedrunner

Τα δρομολόγια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής άνοιξαν μέχρι τέλος Φεβρουαρίου, το ¶γιος Γεώργιος απο ότι μαθαίνω έχει προβλήματα!!!!!!

----------


## Panos80

Λεγοντας "προβληματα" εννοεις του πλοιου ή οικονομικα που αφορουν το πληρωμα?

----------


## speedrunner

Κυρίως οικονομικά!!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχει γινει επισχεση απο οτι θυμαμαι απο το πληρωμα σωστΑ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Έτσι ακριβώς Πέτρο. Σωστά το θυμάσαι! Πιστεύω να πάνε καλά τα πράγματα και να πληρωθεί ο κόσμος στο ακέραιο! Όσον αφορά το πλοίο μπορεί μερικοί νησιώτες να μην το πολυσυμπαθούν, όμως αυτό προσπαθεί πάντοτε να προσφέρει τις αξιόλογες υπηρεσίες του!

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα πλάνα του "Αδαμάντιος Κοραής" μέχρι και 12/05 και με βάση αυτά δεν βλέπω το ¶γιος Γεώργιος να ξεκινάει (αν ξεκινήσει) πριν την Μεγάλη Δευτέρα.

----------


## plori

Όπως πάει το Αδαμάντιος θα πάει σερί και το ¶γιος χλωμό τον βλέπω να δρομολογηθεί ........ το θέμα είναι θα ενισχύσει την γραμμή κάποιο άλλο συμβατικό ενώψει καλοκαιριού!?!!!! :Apologetic:

----------


## speedrunner

Το ¶γιος Γεώργιος θα δρομολογηθεί σίγουρα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ξεκινήσει, πολύ σύντομα θα ανέβουν και τα δικά του δρομολόγια!!!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Αν υπάρχει κενό στην γραμμή δεν μπορούνε να δουλέψουν ένα ράνερ σαν συμβατικό ???

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ανακοινώθηκαν τα δρομολόγια για την καλοκαιρινή περιόδο 2013! Το Αγιος Γεώργιος θα εξυπηρετεί τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες μέχρι τη Μήλο (πρωινά), ενώ ο Αδαμάντιος Κοραής θα εξυπηρετεί την άγονη μέχρι τη Σαντορίνη (απογευματινά). Πάντως πιστεύω πως μόνο δύο δρομολόγια για Φολέγανδρο & Σίκινο είναι λίγα εκτός αν τροποποιηθούν με περισσότερες προσεγγίσεις ή έρθει και ο Κορνάρος.

http://www.zanteferries.gr/gr-routes.html

----------


## speedrunner

Αν τα δρομολόγια μείνουν έτσι είναι απλά τραγικά..... αν και αυτό ότι το Κοραής θα πηγαίνει την Δευτέρα προς Φολέγανδο και Σίκινο, δηλαδή την ημέρα που πήγαινε το Κορνάρος, πιθανόν να ισχύει ότι το τρίτο δρομολόγιο θα το πάρει η κοινοπραξία και το βλέπω να συμπληρώνετε στο δρομολόγιο του Σαββατοκύριακου ( έχει κάποιο κενό εκεί!!!!)

----------


## speedrunner

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής απόψε στις 19:30 για Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Πειραιά, άργησαν λίγο στην κοινοπραξία να καταλάβουν ότι τα δρομολόγια που έχουν για τις δυτικές είναι λίγα.

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.plektani.gr/2013/06/blog-post_8871.html

----------


## giorgos....

Ένα μέρος της αλήθειας με τις γνωστές υπερβολές, ώς συνήθως.. Τα δρομολόγια του ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ είναι διαθέσιμα στο internet εδώ και 2,5 μήνες και το σύστημα κρατήσεων άνοιξε πριν ακόμα το πλοίο ξεκινήσει και πάλι δρομολόγια. Στο site της VENTOURIS SEA LINES υπάρχουν και τα δρομολόγια του ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ. Κατι δεν μας λένε καλά οι κύριοι.

----------


## plori

Στις δυτικές είχαμε συμβατικό την Τρίτη 10/9 και το επόμενο την Παρασκευή 13/9 πάντα απο Πειραιά , τι να περιμένουμε στην βαρυχειμωνια !!!! :Apologetic:  Και βέβαια τα δρομολόγια της επόμενης εβδομάδας δεν ειναι στο σύστημα ! ¨ συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απο τα χιονιά ¨

----------


## Panos80

Πραγματι τραγικα λιγα τα δρομολογια, κι ακομα εχουμε Σεπτεμβρη!!!
Παντως στο openseas και στο site της vsl ειναι περασμενα τα δρομολογια.

----------


## plori

Εχουν περάσει μέχρι την Δευτέρα 16/9 μετα το χάος.......άντε κανένας τουρίστας να θέλει να έλθει στις δυτικές .....αποκλείεται !!

----------


## varth

> Εχουν περάσει μέχρι την Δευτέρα 16/9 μετα το χάος.......άντε κανένας τουρίστας να θέλει να έλθει στις δυτικές .....αποκλείεται !!


μονο τουριστας?
εμεις εδω ντοπιοι κ ψαχναμε μερες να βρουμε τροπο να παμε/ερθουμε...με προθεση παραμονης 5-6 ημερες..
η δε απαντηση απο τους αρμοδιους ηταν απλη κ διαχρονικη..περιμενουμε τις επιδοτησεις...! :Sorrow:

----------


## speedrunner

Εκτός δρομολογίων βγαίνει το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής, έτσι πλέον η γραμμή εξυπηρετείται απο 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος (Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή)

----------


## thanos75

> Εκτός δρομολογίων βγαίνει το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής, έτσι πλέον η γραμμή εξυπηρετείται απο 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα απο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος (Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή)


Πρέπει να υπάρχει ακόμα και το Seajet αλλά και αυτό για πόσο ακόμα? Πολύ φοβάμαι πως οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες α βιώσουν το χειμώνα με την ελλιπέστερη συγκοινωνία

----------


## gpap2006

Την επομενη εβδομαδα σταματαει το seajet -νομιζω 20/10.

----------


## plori

Με αγωνία περιμένουμε στις δυτικές την ημερομηνία για την κατάθεση δήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος στον διαγωνισμό για τις άγονες όπου οι δήμαρχοι των νησιών έχουν συνεχείς επαφές σε εταιρίες και στο υπουργείο για να δηλώσουν στην άγονη πλοία κατηγορίας 1 . Την αναβάθμιση της κατηγορίας την πέτυχαν τωρα περιμένουμε ........

----------


## speedrunner

Έκτακτη προσέγγιση στη Σίφνο, πριν την άφιξη του στη Μήλο, θα πραγματοποιήσει στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής 22/11 το «Πρέβελης» μετά από αίτημα του δημάρχου Σίφνου. Το αίτημα του Δήμου Σίφνου εγκρίθηκε από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, λόγω της επίσχεσης εργασίας των ναυτικών στο πλοίο «¶γιος Γεώργιος», καθώς η Σίφνος παραμένει χωρίς προσέγγιση πλοίου από τη Δευτέρα 18/11!
Έτσι το δρομολόγιο του Πρέβελης για την Παρασκευή 22/11 διαμορφώνεται ως εξής:
Αναχώρηση από Πειραιά στις 18.00 για Σίφνο-Μήλο-Σαντορίνη-Ηράκλειο-Σητεία-Κάσο-Κάρπαθο-Χάλκη-Ρόδο.

http://www.mileikanea.gr

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Γεια σου Πρεβελαρα ξελασπωστρα!!!

Α ρε και που δεν εχει παει τα τελευταια χρονια η τροφαντη γιαπωνεζα...

Τωρα οσον αφορα τη γραμμη των Δυτικων, αν συνεχιστει η επισχεση πρεπει να βγαλουν γρηγορα τον Κοραη!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Γεια σου Πρεβελαρα ξελασπωστρα!!!
> 
> Α ρε και που δεν εχει παει τα τελευταια χρονια η τροφαντη γιαπωνεζα...
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα τη γραμμη των Δυτικων, αν συνεχιστει η επισχεση πρεπει να βγαλουν γρηγορα τον Κοραη!!!


Εννοείται πρέπει να βρεθεί άμεσα λύση..νομίζω πως στον ΚΟΡΑΗ γίνονται εργασίες αυτή την περίοδο.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση πλοία πάντως υπάρχουν για να ξελασπώσουν οι άνθρωποι:Ιεράπετρα, Εξπρές Πήγασος, Εξπρές Σαντορίνη

----------


## speedrunner

Έληξε η επίσχεση εργασίας στο ¶γιος Γεώργιος, κανονικά το δρομολόγιο του στις 14:55, το Πρέβελης θα πάει απευθείας Μήλο!!!

----------


## speedrunner

...

*1ο Κηρύσσουμε* ανεπιθύμητο από το νησί μας (PERSONANONGRATA) το πλοίο “Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ¶γιος Γεώργιος” της εταιρείας “Παναγίας Οδηγήτριας”.

*2ο* *Συστήνουμε* με απόφαση της Λαϊκής Συνέλευσης συντονιστικό όργανο-επιτροπή αγώνα, η οποία θα αποφασίσει το είδος και τη μορφή του αγώνα (δημοσιοποίηση του προβλήματος στα Μ.Μ.Ε., κινητοποιήσεις κ.ά.). Το συντονιστικό όργανο αποτελείται από Δημοτικούς Συμβούλους  από όλες τις Δημοτικές Παρατάξεις και από ένα μέλος από κάθε ενεργό σύλλογο του νησιού μας και συγκεκριμένα από:
-τον κ. Κωνσταντίνο Σούλη, Δημοτικό Σύμβουλο από την παράταξη της πλειοψηφίας,
-τον κ. Γεώργιο Παπαπαύλου, Δημοτικό Σύμβουλο από την παράταξη της μειοψηφίας,
-την κα Φραγκίσκα Θεολόγου – Βλαχουτσάκου, Ανεξάρτητη Δημοτική Σύμβουλο, 
-τον κ. Θεόδωρο Πολενάκη, Πρόεδρο του Συλλόγου Επαγγελματιών και Εμπόρων της Σίφνου, 
-τον κ. Νικόλαο Τραντά, Πρόεδρο του Συλλόγου Εστιάσεως και Επισιτισμού Σίφνου “Ο Τσελεμεντές”,
-τον κ. Νικόλαο Βενάκη, Αντιπρόεδρο του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου του Συλλόγου Ιδιοκτητών Ενοικιαζομένων Δωματίων και Διαμερισμάτων Σίφνου,  
-τον κ. Γιάννη Αντάρτη, Α΄ Αντιπρόεδρο του Πολιτιστικού Συλλόγου Σίφνου,
-την κα Γεωργία Ατσόνιου, Πρόεδρο του Αγροτικού Συλλόγου Σίφνου,
-τον κ. Γεώργιο Ι. Γεωργούλη, Γραμματέα του Σωματείου Εργατοτεχνιτών Οικοδομής Σίφνου, 
-τον κ. Αλέκο Λεμονή, Πρόεδρο του Σωματείου Αγγειοπλαστών Σίφνου, 
-τον κ. Δημήτρη Απόλλων, μέλος του Επιμελητηρίου Κυκλάδων,
-τον κ.  Γεώργιο Γεροντόπουλο, μέλος του Σωματείου Ταξί Σίφνου,
-τον κ. Γεώργιο Βερνίκο, Σιφνιό που διαμένει στην Αθήνα και έχει γνώση του θέματος.       

Οι ενέργειες του Συντονιστικού Οργάνου θα γίνονται σε επικοινωνία και συνεννόηση με τα Συντονιστικά Όργανα που θα προκύψουν από τις αντίστοιχες Λαϊκές Συνελεύσεις των κατοίκων της Μήλου και της Σερίφου ούτως ώστε να υπάρξει το καλύτερο δυνατόν αποτέλεσμα.

*3ο* *Ζητάμε* από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση που έχει υπογράψει με την εταιρεία “Παναγία Οδηγήτρια” σε σχέση με τις 3 άγονες γραμμές που το πλοίο “Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ¶γιος Γεώργιος” εκτελεί (του έχει δοθεί παράταση από το Υπουργείο στα 3 επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια έως τις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 2014) και φυσικά τον αποκλεισμό του από την πιθανότητα μειοδοσίας στις 3 άγονες γραμμές των νησιών μας για την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο (Νοέμβριος 2013-Οκτώβριος 2014).

*4ο Αιτούμαστε* από την εταιρεία ZANTE FERRIES, πλοιοκτήτρια του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αδαμάντιος Κοραής:

*Α)* την *άμεση επαναδρομολόγηση* του πλοίου της,

*Β)* την *πραγματοποίηση και των τεσσάρων (4) εγκεκριμένων*, από το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών,*δρομολογίων* την εβδομάδα από Πειραιά προς Σίφνο,

*Γ)* την *άμεση* δημοσιοποίηση των εγκεκριμένων δρομολογίων του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου της, για την περίοδο 01.11.13-31.10.14, στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα κρατήσεων (FORTHcrs),

*Δ)* την εξυπηρέτηση των νησιών μας σύμφωνα με τις πραγματικές δυνατότητες του πλοίου (ταχύτητα πλεύσης 17-17,5 κόμβοι).

*5ο Ζητάμε* από το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας να προβεί σε όλες τις απαραίτητες  ενέργειες  για μείωση της τιμής του εισιτηρίου της οικονομικής θέσης και *για εφαρμογή του συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένου μεταφορικού ισοδύναμου*, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την επιβάρυνση των δημοτών που υποχρεώνονται πλέον, μετά την υπαγωγή της Σίφνου στη Γ΄ Δ.Ο.Υ. Πειραιά, να μεταβαίνουν στον Πειραιά για την εξυπηρέτησή τους όσον αφορά σε φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις τους, ενώ παλιότερα  -με την υπαγωγή της Σίφνου στη Δ.Ο.Υ. Μήλου- η μετακίνηση των δημοτών γινόταν με τρία επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια εβδομαδιαίως.

*6ο* *Υιοθετούμε* το έγγραφο του Πολιτιστικού Συλλόγου Σίφνου, το οποίο κατατέθηκε στη Λαϊκή Συνέλευση και στο οποίο προτείνεται, μεταξύ των άλλων, η κινητοποίηση και των τριών (3) βουλευτών του Νομού μας καθώς και του Σιφνιού Ευρωβουλευτή Νίκου Χρυσόγελου με προσφυγή στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο και στα Ευρωπαϊκά Δικαστήρια κατά της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για αντισυνταγματική – ρατσιστική συμπεριφορά κατά των κατοίκων των νησιών μας σε θέματα ακτοπλοΐας και υγείας.

*7ο* *Αιτούμαστε* άμεσα συνάντηση του Συντονιστικού Οργάνου (Σ.Ο.) με το συμπατριώτη μας εφοπλιστή κ. Λεωνίδα Ευγενίδη-Δημητριάδη, πλοιοκτήτη ταχυπλόων Speed Runner, προκειμένου να ασκηθεί πίεση για την εξυπηρέτηση του νησιού μας και γενικά της γραμμής των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων καθΆ όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου.

*8ο Αιτούμαστε* από την εταιρεία NEL LINES, “πλοιοκτήτρια του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Aqua Jewel” την *άμεση* δημοσιοποίηση των εγκεκριμένων επιδοτούμενων δρομολογίων για την περίοδο 01.11.13-31.10.14, στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα κρατήσεων (FORTHcrs).


http://cyclades24.gr/

----------


## giorgos....

3178028-emoticon-clapping-hands-largethumb8727374.jpg Δεν έχω λόγια.... *Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Κερδίσατε τον τίτλο του πιο αδικημένου νησιού του Αιγαίου*. Τί να πεί τότε η *Χίος* και η *Μυτιλήνη* που η κίνηση της γραμμής είναι η δεκαπλάσια και έχουν μείνει με *ένα πλοίο???? * Έπρεπε να έχουν κατέβει στην Αθήνα και να ρίξουν την κυβέρνηση. Λίγο σοβαρότητα από μέρους σας δεν βλάπτει.




Αγαπητοί κάτοικοι της Σίφνου.

Κατ'αρχήν εύχομαι να διαβάσετε όλο το post και να μην το προσπεράσετε απαντώντας πάλι με κατηγορίες και αναθεματισμούς που έχουν καταντήσει γραφικοί αλλά με συγκεκριμένες και τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις.

Τώρα σοβαρά πιστεύετε οτι αυτά που ζητάτε έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα????

1) Είναι *ντροπή σας* και μόνο που το λέτε οτι κηρύξατε ένα πλοίο ανεπιθύμητο στο νησί σας τη στιγμή που άλλα νησιά βλέπουν πλοίο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα *δυστυχώς*. Να σας θυμίσω σε περίπτωση που σας διαφεύγει οτι μαζί με το πλοίο πάει και το πλήρωμα. Χτυπώντας το πλοίο αγαπητοί κάτοικοι των Δ. Κυκλάδων αυτομάτως χτυπάτε και το πλήρωμα σπρώχνοντας τους στην ανεργία. Αν σας ενδιαφέρει αυτό.

2) Εύχομαι και στον Ευαγγελάτο.

3) Με ποιά κριτήρια θα καταγγείλει την σύμβαση το υπουργείο?
Με ποιά κριτήρια θα αποκλείσει την εν λόγω εταιρεία από τον επόμενο διαγωνισμό? ¶.. ναί, ξέχασα. Δεν σας αρέσει η φάτσα του πλοιοκτήτη. Είναι σοβαρός λόγος, δεν λέω,* αλλά δεν αποτελεί κριτήριο*. Κάποιος άλλος λόγος?

4)  Α) Αν σας διαφεύγει η ZANTE FERRIES βρίσκεται σε κοινοπραξία με την VENTOURIS SEA LINES. Αυτή τη στιγμή το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ βρίσκεται σε ετήσια ακινησία και επιθεώρηση. Αυτό είναι συμφωνημένο ανάμεσα στις δυο εταιρείες καθώς ακόμα και το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων καθορίζεται από κοινού. ¶ρα ο καθένας *δεν μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού του επειδή έτσι θέλετε εσείς..*

Β) Αν το ΣΑΣ έχει εγκρίνει 4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα τότε το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ κακώς εκτελεί μόνο 3. Αν όντως έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα σε αυτό το κομμάτι έχετε δίκιο.

Γ) Φωνάζετε μονίμως οτι η vsl δεν περνάει στο σύστημα κρατήσεων έγκαιρα τα δρομολόγια. Την τελευταία φορά που το είπατε αυτό ήταν τέλη Μαίου 2013. Τα δρομολόγια όμως ήταν περασμένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων *15 μέρες πρίν αρχίσετε να φωνάζετε*. Την ίδια περίοδο το σύστημα κρατήσεων της ZANTE *δεν δούλευε καν*. Βέβαια εσείς μόνο για το ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ φωνάζατε και ας είχατε άδικο. Καμία έκπληξη δεν μου προκαλεί.

Δ) Δυστυχώς το χειμώνα μέχρι και η blue star μειώνει ταχύτητες. Όταν η γραμμή σας δεν έχει την κίνηση που θα έπρεπε για να σταθεί έστω και 1 πλοίο το χειμώνα τότε *μοιραία και δυστυχώς* συμβαίνει αυτό το φαινόμενο. Υπάρχει και άλλη λύση. Να ζητήσετε από το υπουργείο να πληρώνει τα πετρέλαια του ΚΟΡΑΗ και να ταξιδεύει με 18,5 κόμβους. Την έχει άλλωστε τη δυνατότητα.

5) Πιστεύετε οτι μπορείτε να βγάλετε άκρη με αυτό το μπάχαλο που λέγετε Ελληνικό κράτος? Βεβαίως και πρέπει να μειωθεί η τιμή του εισιτηρίου και μακάρι να τα καταφέρετε.

6) Τώρα μεταξύ μας, αυτό το πιστεύετε οτι μπορεί να γίνει ή το γράψατε για να γεμίσετε καμιά σειρά παραπάνω και να φανεί μπούγιο το κείμενο? Θα τους κάνετε ντά. Αν δεν βρεθεί εταιρεία να μπεί στη γραμμή σας μην περιμένετε από το κράτος τίποτα. Το κράτος θα έπρεπε να προστατεύει τους πολίτες και να φροντίζει για κάθε τους ανάγκη αλλά δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα αυτός ο ορισμός είναι τελείως άγνωστος.

7) Όταν ο συμπατριώτης σας την κάνει τον Οκτώβρη ασχολείστε με το τί θα βρείτε για να γκρινιάξετε. Αλλά επειδή είναι πατριωτάκι σας κάνετε τουμπεκί. Τσιμουδιά δεν βγάζετε. Και σοβαρά, πιστεύετε οτι θα μπεί το ταχύπλοο τον χειμώνα έστω και για 1 δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα? Εδώ μπαίνει μέσα το καλοκαίρι. *Και αλήθεια, σας πείραξαν τα 33¤ που ζητάει η κοινοπραξία για Σίφνο και δεν σας πειράζουν τα 48¤ που εσείς οι ίδιοι θέλετε να σας ζητάει ο πατριώτης σας και το χειμώνα..*  Είστε ο απόλυτος παραλογισμός, ειλικρινά.

8) Σαφώς και πρέπει να υπάρχουν τα δρομολόγια των εταιρειών στο σύστημα κρατήσεων. Συμφωνώ.

Στο προηγούμενο post έθεσα κάποια ερωτήματα και περίμενα μια λογική απάντηση. Ήλπιζα οτι δεν ζητάω πολλά. Ο φίλος kythnos είχε την καλοσύνη να μου απαντήσει, σε γενικές γραμμές όμως χωρίς να μπεί σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα μου. Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αυτό είναι το μόνο που κάνετε. Γκρινιάζετε οτι δεν εξυπηρετήστε, οτι δεν έχετε γρήγορα πλοία, και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση βρίσκετε χίλιες δυο δικαιολογίες που ορισμένες φορές αγγίζουν και το αστείο για να κατηγορήσετε και να ρίξετε λάσπη στο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ όμως είναι αυτό που από το 2005 σας εξυπηρετεί. Με όλα τα προβλήματα που έχει (κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος). Και το πλήρωμα δουλεύει σε δύσκολες συνθήκες από πολλές απόψεις (τα ξέρετε), και όποτε πιάνει Σίφνο ακούει τα μπινελίκια σας. Είναι εργαζόμενοι που μοχθούν για να βγάλουν τα πρός το ζήν όπως και κάποιοι από εσάς. Αν κατέβεις δε στον Πειραιά και συζητήσεις με τον κόσμο που περιμένει το πλοίο, οι 7 στους 10 που γκρινιάζουν είναι Σιφνιοί. Έλεος πια.
Αυτό το πράγμα συμβαίνει μόνο στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και σε αυτά τα 3 νησιά. Πουθενά αλλού. Και για να σας το πώ πιο ωμά, *ας είχατε αναπτύξει τα νησιά σας τουριστικά όπως έκαναν στις ανατολικές Κυκλάδες* για να μπορούσε μια εταιρεία να επενδύσει και να φέρει καινούριο και γρήγορο πλοίο στη γραμμή σας. Απλά τα πράγματα. Και όσο αφορά το θέμα των καθυστερήσεων, αποδείξτε μου οτι ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ φτάνει στην ώρα του στα λιμάνια και δεν καθυστερεί. Μπορείτε? Δεν μπορείτε γιατί και αυτός καθυστερεί. *Δεν μπορείς να κατηγορείς ένα πλοίο οτι καθυστερεί και να ζητάς ένα άλλο πλοίο που και αυτό καθυστερεί. Είναι παράλογο. Μπορείτε να το καταλάβετε?* Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να ειρωνευτώ αλλά κάποια σημεία της ανακοίνωσης πραγματικά είναι αστεία. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν μια απάντηση στα ερωτήματα που έθεσα στο προηγούμενο post. Έκανα απλές και ξεκάθαρες ερωτήσεις και θα ήθελα απλές και ξεκάθαρες απαντήσεις με επιχειρήματα και παραδείγματα όπως έδωσα και εγώ.

Και κάτι τελευταίο.. *Γιατί ζητάτε να μειωθεί η τιμή του εισιτηρίου μόνο για τη Σίφνο και όχι για την Σέριφο και τη Μήλο​?* Μαζί δεν είσαστε στο ανένδοτο αυτό αγώνα? *Αλήθεια γιατί μόνο για πάρτη σας?
*
Ξεκαθαρίζω προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων και γιατί μπορεί όλα να τα ακούσει κανείς, οτί δεν έχω καμία επαγγελματική σχέση με την vsl, πέραν της καραβολατρικής σχέσης με το πλοίο.

----------


## plori

Θες να μας πει δηλαδή ότι η Σίφνος , η Σέριφος, η Μήλος όπου σήμερα και εκείνη έχει λαϊκή συνέλευση δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν που ζούνε το πρόβλημα . Και το ξέρεις εσύ που βλέπεις το πλοίο καραβολατρικα όπως λες. Και μας λες κιόλας ότι δεν έχεις και καμία επαγγελματική σχέση με την εταιρεία? δεν μπορώ να σε πιστέψω ...πραγματικά και να θέλω δεν γίνεται. Αυτό που έγραψες είναι σαν δελτίο τύπου της εταιρίας !!

----------


## giorgos....

Δικαίωμα σου αν με πιστεύεις η όχι. Αν είχα επαγγελματική σχέση με την εταιρεία δεν θα έγραφα αυτά που έγραψα φίλε. Και τα δελτία τύπου δεν έχουν καμια σχέση με το post το δικό μου. Όσοι με ξέρουν γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τι επαγγελομαι. Αν έχεις κάποια απάντηση τεκμηριωμένη και με παραδείγματα μπορείς να την δώσεις.

----------


## plori

Έχω πολλές απαντήσεις αλλά δεν μπαίνω σε αυτή την διαδικασία, δεν πειράζει φίλε και στο λέω ειλικρινά , οι απόψεις σου σεβαστές αλλά και οι δικές μου επίσης.Καλή συνέχεια........ :Pride:

----------


## speedrunner

Η απόφαση ελήφθη! Το λιμάνι της Μήλου κλείνει για το 41 ετών και ενεπιθύμητο πια πλοίο «¶γιος Γεώργιος» και μόνο! Κανονικά το «Πρέβελης» και το «Aqua Jewel». Να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του και να ξεκαθαρίσει τις θέσεις της η ΖΑΝΤΕ του «Αδαμάντιος Κοραής». Τον στόχο που ονομάζεται «Βεντούρης» κατέδειξαν με οργή στη λαϊκή συνέλευση που πραγματοποιήθηκε την Τετάρτη 27/11 στην κατάμεστη αίθουσα του δημοτικού συμβουλίου για τις αρνητικές εξελίξεις στο θέμα της ακτοπλοΐας. Αρκετός κόσμος (αλλά όχι όσος θα έπρεπε για την σοβαρότητα του θέματος), σύλλογοι και φορείς του νησιού κατέθεσαν τις απόψεις τους και αποφάσισαν να βρεθούν εκ νέου την Δευτέρα με γραπτές προτάσεις ώστε να καταφύγουν στον υπουργό. Η διάθεση που υπάρχει είναι να φτάσει η κατάσταση στα άκρα με κλείσιμο του λιμανιού για το «¶γιος Γεώργιος». Οι εξελίξεις αναμένονται πια ραγδαίες καθώς και για τα υπόλοιπα νησιά το «¶γιος Γεώργιος αποτελεί πλέον κόκκινο πανί.

Όσον αφορά το λιμάνι να τονίσουμε ότι αν το κλείσιμο γίνει από επιτροπή κατοίκων. Για τον δήμαρχο Μήλου  και κατΆ επέκταση για τον Δήμο κρίνεται παράνομο. Νέο ραντεβού την Δευτέρα με τις προτάσεις και των σωματείων σε συνεργασία με τα άλλα νησιά (Σέριφος, Σίφνος, Μήλος, Φολέγανδρος, Σίκινος) καθώς είναι επιβεβλημένο να…πάμε όλα τα νησιά μαζί.)! Η επιδοτούμενη σύμβαση του «¶γιος Γεώργιος» ισχύει μέχρι 28/2…

Μεταξύ όσων ακούστηκαν ο *δήμαρχος Μήλου Γεράσιμος Δαμουλάκης τόνισε: «Στοχεύουμε σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Αυτόν που δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα στη Μήλο, είναι συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι η εταιρία του «¶γιος Γεώργιος». Είναι αυτή που πήρε το συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο. Θα χτυπήσουμε τα συμφέροντα. Ζητάτε από τον υπουργό είναι ανεπιθύμητο το συγκεκριμένο καράβι της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας στη Μήλο. Να διαχωρίσει τη θέση της η ΖΑΝΤΕ. Να μπει σταθερό συμβατό εισιτήριο στα επιδοτούμενα χωρίς συνεχείς αυξήσεις. Να υπάρχει πλάνο δρομολογίων στο διαδίκτυο όπως τα ταχύπλοα. Πάμε να χτυπήσουμε τα συμφέροντα. Θα κλείσουμε το λιμάνι σε αυτόν που φταίει, όχι στο Πρέβελης και στο Aqua Jewel που κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.
*
*Οι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι της μειοψηφίας*
*
Αντώνης Καβαλιέρος: «Χαίρομαι που έγινε μια λαϊκή συνέλευση. Αυτή η πρωτοβουλία πρέπει να είναι η αρχή για να πάρουμε μπροστά στον μεσαίωνα που μας οδηγούν. Ξέρουν πολύ καλά ποια είναι η Μήλος και πώς να «παίρνουνε» από αυτό το διαμάντι.»*
*
Αβέρκης Γαϊτανής: «Να εξασφαλίσουμε στο ακέραιο αυτά που μας αναλογούν. Αν αποκλείσουμε σήμερα το λιμάνι οι μόνοι που θα τιμωρηθούμε είμαστε εμείς. Δεν θα συγκινηθεί κανείς.» 

http://www.mileikanea.gr*

----------


## giorgos....

¶ντε κλείστε τα λιμάνια να δω πως θα έρχεται ο κόσμος στα νησιά σας. Να δω πως θα κατέβουν από το πλοίο οι συμπατριώτες σας που είναι μέσα. Κοίτα να δεις που οι απ'έξω που θα έχουν κλείσει το λιμάνι είναι αυτοί που έχουν στείλει εξώδικα και έχουν κάνει μήνυση στην vsl για τους γνωστούς λόγους. Τώρα θα κάνουν μήνυση στην vsl και οι από μέσα γιατί δεν μπορούν να αποβιβαστούν επειδή το λιμάνι είναι αποκλεισμένο από κατοίκους που διαμαρτύρονται.. Πλάκα θα έχει.. Θα το δούμε και αυτό..
Εύχομαι να φύγει από τις Δ. Κυκλάδες και να πάει σε μια γραμμή που θα το εκτιμήσουν. Να έχει για επιβάτες ανθρώπους που θα χαίρονται όταν το βλέπουν στο νησί τους, όχι που θα το κηρύξουν ανεπιθύμητο. Ανθρώπους που θα χαμογελούν και όχι που θα το μπινελικιάζουν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ. Εσείς του κάνατε πόλεμο από την πρώτη μέρα. Πραγματικά λυπάμαι για σας. Φίλε plori δεν μπαίνεις στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις γιατί δεν έχεις πως να τεκμηριώσεις αυτά που θα πεις. Καλή τύχη στον πόλεμο σας.

----------


## Panos80

Για τα ταχυπλοα που μπαινουν μονο καλοκαιρακι για τις αρπαχτες ομως ουτε λογος!!!

----------


## Panos80

http://www.sifnaiko-fos.gr/index.php...gia-milo-sifno

Πραγματικα, νομιζουν οτι θα ερχοταν το Ιθακη με τα 22 μιλια του; Εδω στη Συροτηνομυκονια που κανει και παει κομμενο! Μετα λεει θελουν το ΥΠΕΡαξιοπιστο και προπαντως ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ "ΕΛΛΗ Τ". Οκ, ειναι για γελια η κατασταση.

----------


## giorgos....

Βρίσκονται στον κόσμο τους φίλε Παναγιώτη. Εδώ θα ζητήσουν από τον Ευγενίδη να βάλει το speedrunner χειμώνα..  Όλα αυτά για τα οποία κατηγορούν το ¶γιος Γεώργιος ισχύουν και για τον ΚΟΡΑΗ. Για τον ΚΟΡΑΗ όμως δεν μιλάει κανένας. Δεν καθυστερεί ποτέ, ταξιδεύει με 18 κόμβους χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, τα δρομολόγια όλου του χρόνου είναι αναρτημένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων κλπ. Λές και ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ δεν είναι σε κοινοπραξία με το ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ και έχει δικές του τιμές και πιο φθηνά εισιτήρια. Εδώ στην Παροναξία τα Blue star ταξιδεύουν ταξιδεύουν με 16-17 κόμβους στο βραδινό δρομολόγιο. Στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες τί περιμένουν?
Για γέλια όπως  είπες..

----------


## Ilias 92

Επειδή ο άλλος θέλει να πιάσει καρέκλα του δημοσίου φταίει το βαπόρι??
Γιατί πρέπει όλες οι γραμμές να έχουν ΒΣ??
Λένε για την ΑΣΛ και τον Ευγενίδη την στιγμή που η εταιρεία του είναι *η πλέον αποτυχημένη επένδυση στην ακτοπλοΐα.* Πήρε τόσα ταχύπλοα όταν το πετρέλαιο έκανε 550-600 δολάριαο τόνος, τι να λέμε τώρα.
Ταξίδεψε κανείς από αυτούς που το ζητάνε με ταχύπλοο τον χειμώνα,και μάλιστα κομμένο??
Το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι σε καλή κατάσταση (τουλάχιστον έτσι ξέρουμε) μπορεί να μπει και σε άλλες γραμμές.
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι στην γραμμή αυτά είναι σόου για αφελείς και άσχετους με τον χώρο.

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Είναι απαράδεκτο να γράφετε με αυτό τον τρόπο κ να χλευάζετε τη γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων. οι κάτοικοι ξέρουν πολύ καλά όσο κανένας άλλος τι θα πει χειμώνας και δυσκολίες. Διεκδικούν τα αυτονόητα. Για να υπάρχει όλη αυτή η κινητοποίηση υπάρχει λόγος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Οι ίδιοι λόγοι υπήρχαν και πέρσι που εκτελούσε δρομολόγια ο Κοραής. *Χαμηλή ταχύτητα, ανύπαρκτο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, μεγάλος χρόνος ταξιδιού κτλ.* Πέρσι κανένας όμως δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε. Είναι κατανοητό? *Υπάρχουν 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά*. Κατηγορούσαν το πλοίο για λόγους ανύπαρκτους. Λόγια στον αέρα. Έλεγαν οτι δεν υπάρχουν δρομολόγια στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, *ενώ στην πραγματικότητα υπήρχαν μισό μήνα πρίν αρχίσουν να φωνάζουν*. Την ίδια στιγμή *το σύστημα κρατήσεων του Κοραή δεν λειτουργούσε κάν!!!!* Ε βγάλε άκρη μετά εσύ.
Με τον Βεντούρη έχουν πρόβλημα, όχι με το πλοίο. Απλά χτυπάνε το πλοίο και το κατηγορούν για όποιο αστείο λόγο βρουν και σκεφτούν μόνο και μόνο για να κάνουν ζημιά στον Βεντούρη. *Ας βγουν να τα βάλουν απ'ευθείας με τον Βεντούρη.* Έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα γιατί και αυτός έχει ευθύνη για κάποια ζητήματα. *Το πλοίο όμως και το πλήρωμα που ακούει τα μπινελίκια κάθε φορά δεν τους φταίει σε τίποτα*. Αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβετε. *Τους φταίει ο γάοιδαρος και βαράνε το σαμάρ*ι. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## superfast v

Ηρεμησε Χριστιανε μου :Indecisiveness: Λες και σε ειπανε καμπουρη κανεις :Single Eye:

----------


## BlueFish5Gt

> Οι ίδιοι λόγοι υπήρχαν και πέρσι που εκτελούσε δρομολόγια ο Κοραής. *Χαμηλή ταχύτητα, ανύπαρκτο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, μεγάλος χρόνος ταξιδιού κτλ.* Πέρσι κανένας όμως δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε. Είναι κατανοητό? *Υπάρχουν 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά*. Κατηγορούσαν το πλοίο για λόγους ανύπαρκτους. Λόγια στον αέρα. Έλεγαν οτι δεν υπάρχουν δρομολόγια στο σύστημα κρατήσεων, *ενώ στην πραγματικότητα υπήρχαν μισό μήνα πρίν αρχίσουν να φωνάζουν*. Την ίδια στιγμή *το σύστημα κρατήσεων του Κοραή δεν λειτουργούσε κάν!!!!* Ε βγάλε άκρη μετά εσύ.
> Με τον Βεντούρη έχουν πρόβλημα, όχι με το πλοίο. Απλά χτυπάνε το πλοίο και το κατηγορούν για όποιο αστείο λόγο βρουν και σκεφτούν μόνο και μόνο για να κάνουν ζημιά στον Βεντούρη. *Ας βγουν να τα βάλουν απ'ευθείας με τον Βεντούρη.* Έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα γιατί και αυτός έχει ευθύνη για κάποια ζητήματα. *Το πλοίο όμως και το πλήρωμα που ακούει τα μπινελίκια κάθε φορά δεν τους φταίει σε τίποτα*. Αυτό πρέπει να καταλάβετε. *Τους φταίει ο γάοιδαρος και βαράνε το σαμάρ*ι. Τόσο απλά.


Αγαπητέ Γιώργο.


   Σε λίγες μέρες θα σου παραθέσουμε επωνύμως και με πλήρη πλήρη στοιχεία,τις ακριβείς θέσεις και κινήσεις των επαγγελματιών,εμπόρων,ξενοδόχων του νησιού που θεωρείς υποανάπτυκτο κι ελπίζουμε να καλύψουμε όλες σου τις απορίες.


Σύλλογος Επαγγελματιών κι Εμπόρων Σϊφνου

----------


## giorgos....

Αγαπητέ φίλε. 
Εγώ θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε στα παραπάνω. Γιατί έχετε 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά. Γιατί κατηγορείτε μόνο το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ενώ αντιμετωπίζετε σχεδόν τα ίδια προβλήματα και με το άλλο πλοίο της γραμμής. Και μόνο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος κατηγορείτε. Δεν είπα ποτέ οτι το νησί σας είναι υπανάπτυκτο. Αν εννοείς την τοποθέτηση μου για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με τις Αν.Κυκλάδες τότε θα σου πω οτι είναι προφανές πως οι Αν. Κυκλάδες είναι πιο ανεπτυγμένες τουριστικά και αυτό φαίνεται και από τα πλοία που τις εξυπηρετούν. Είναι προφανές νομίζω. Γι'αυτό και π.χ η blue star δεν μπαίνει στην γραμμή σας. Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι και να μην μου βάζεις στο στόμα λόγια που δεν είπα. Όσο για τις κινήσεις σας, δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος για να τις κοινοποιήσετε. Κοινοποιήστε τες στην εταιρεία και στο υπουργείο. Είναι δικαίωμα σας να διαμαρτύρεστε, άσχετα αν εγώ συμφωνώ ή όχι. Δεν είναι δικαίωμα σας όμως να κλείσετε το λιμάνι καθώς αυτό παράνομο και διώκεται ποινικά. Αν τελικά αποφασίσετε να το κλείσετε να ειδοποιήσετε τος συμπατριώτες σας και τους επισκέπτες-τουρίστες να μην ταξιδέψουν εκείνη την ημέρα καθώς δεν θα μπορούν να αποβιβαστούν.

----------


## BlueFish5Gt

> Αγαπητέ φίλε. 
> Εγώ θα ήθελα να μου απαντήσετε στα παραπάνω. Γιατί έχετε 2 μέτρα και 2 σταθμά. Γιατί κατηγορείτε μόνο το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ενώ αντιμετωπίζετε σχεδόν τα ίδια προβλήματα και με το άλλο πλοίο της γραμμής. Και μόνο το ¶γιος Γεώργιος κατηγορείτε. Δεν είπα ποτέ οτι το νησί σας είναι υπανάπτυκτο. Αν εννοείς την τοποθέτηση μου για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με τις Αν.Κυκλάδες τότε θα σου πω οτι είναι προφανές πως οι Αν. Κυκλάδες είναι πιο ανεπτυγμένες τουριστικά και αυτό φαίνεται και από τα πλοία που τις εξυπηρετούν. Είναι προφανές νομίζω. Γι'αυτό και π.χ η blue star δεν μπαίνει στην γραμμή σας. Για να είμαστε ξεκάθαροι και να μην μου βάζεις στο στόμα λόγια που δεν είπα. Όσο για τις κινήσεις σας, δεν είμαι ο αρμόδιος για να τις κοινοποιήσετε. Κοινοποιήστε τες στην εταιρεία και στο υπουργείο. Είναι δικαίωμα σας να διαμαρτύρεστε, άσχετα αν εγώ συμφωνώ ή όχι. Δεν είναι δικαίωμα σας όμως να κλείσετε το λιμάνι καθώς αυτό παράνομο και διώκεται ποινικά. Αν τελικά αποφασίσετε να το κλείσετε να ειδοποιήσετε τος συμπατριώτες σας και τους επισκέπτες-τουρίστες να μην ταξιδέψουν εκείνη την ημέρα καθώς δεν θα μπορούν να αποβιβαστούν.


Ρίξε μία πρώτη ματιά εδώ.http://syepempsifnou.wordpress.com/

----------


## BlueFish5Gt

> Επειδή ο άλλος θέλει να πιάσει καρέκλα του δημοσίου φταίει το βαπόρι??
> Γιατί πρέπει όλες οι γραμμές να έχουν ΒΣ??
> Λένε για την ΑΣΛ και τον Ευγενίδη την στιγμή που η εταιρεία του είναι *η πλέον αποτυχημένη επένδυση στην ακτοπλοΐα.* Πήρε τόσα ταχύπλοα όταν το πετρέλαιο έκανε 550-600 δολάριαο τόνος, τι να λέμε τώρα.
> Ταξίδεψε κανείς από αυτούς που το ζητάνε με ταχύπλοο τον χειμώνα,και μάλιστα κομμένο??
> Το Αγ. Γεώργιος είναι σε καλή κατάσταση (τουλάχιστον έτσι ξέρουμε) μπορεί να μπει και σε άλλες γραμμές.
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι στην γραμμή αυτά είναι σόου για αφελείς και άσχετους με τον χώρο.


1)Γιατί έχει ανακοινωμένα δρομολόγια εγκαίρως κι είναι συνεπή στην εκτέλεσή τους αυτό έχει δημιουργήσει μία καλή εικόνα στο επιβατικό κοινό σαν ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρία που κάθε προορισμός θα ήθελε να εκμεταλλευτεί για την δική του ανάπτυξη και κανείς δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί σε κανέναν να αναζητά το καλύτερο δυνατόν.Μπες στο openseas και θα δεις και μόνος σου ό,τι οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες δεν έχουν ανακοινωμένα συμβατικά δρομολόγια για το 2014 πράγμα που αυτομάτως τις βγάζει από το παιχνίδι των κρατήσεων και τις καθιστά προορισμό τελευταίας στιγμής κάτι που συρρικνώνει δραματικά τη σεζόν μας τα έσοδά μας και μας εμποδίζει να κάνουμε κινήσεις για να φέρουμε κόσμο που θα φέρει έσοδα εκτός από εμάς και στα ίδια τα βαπόρια.

2)Δεν ζητάει κανείς ταχύπλοο το χειμώνα.Υπάρχει εδώ και μερικά χρόνια φήμη για δρομολόγηση συμβατικού από την ASL και η συνάντηση θα γίνει για το ξεκαθάρισμα των προθέσεων της εταιρίας πάνω σε αυτό.
Η ASL αυτό που έχει επιλέξει να κάνει το κάνει σωστά με έγκαιρα ανακοινωμένα δρομολόγια χωρίς να εκθέτει τα νησιά τα οποία προσεγγίζει με αλλαγές τελευταίας στιγμής.Οι επενδυτικές κινήσεις της είναι δικό της θέμα και τον μόνο που βλάπτουν είναι την τσέπη τους.

3)Εφ'όσον ο νηογνώμονας κρίνει ότι είναι αξιόπλοο η προσωπική γνώμη του καθενός περισσεύει.Τα πλοία φτιάχνονται από επιστήμονες για να μην βουλιάζουν κι όταν βουλιάξουν τις περισσότερες φορές φταίει ο ανθρώπινος παράγοντας.

   Σόου για αφελείς κι άσχετους έγινε γιατί δεν ανέλαβαν αυτοί που έπρεπε τις ευθύνες τους όταν έπρεπε κι έδωσαν δικαιώματα στους αφελείς και άσχετους.Κι αυτό πάει σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους.Κράτος,τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση,εταιρίες.Οι κάτοικοι βλέπουν τη ζωή τους να καταστρέφεται και έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να ζητούν το δίκαιό τους. 

Τα παραπάνω είναι προσωπική μου άποψη.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν και λίγο άσχετο με τα πλοία ειναι οτι ιδιαίτερα το λιμάνι της Σίφνου, ενός απο τα ομορφότερα Κυκλάδονήσια... δέν είναι λιμάνι. Ίσως μεγάλη τροχοπέδη για κάποιον που θέλει να βάλει την Σίφνο ως προορισμό είτε για πλοία γραμμής είτε για κρουαζιέρα. Γενικά οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες πάσχουν απο λιμάνια και καλό ειναι οι τοπικοί παράγοντες να μην ψηφίζουν-υποστηρίζουν τους ίδιους κυρίους που τόσα χρόνια έχουν αφήσει τα λιμάνια τους να δείχνουν μεσαιωνικά!

----------


## BlueFish5Gt

> Αν και λίγο άσχετο με τα πλοία ειναι οτι ιδιαίτερα το λιμάνι της Σίφνου, ενός απο τα ομορφότερα Κυκλάδονήσια... δέν είναι λιμάνι. Ίσως μεγάλη τροχοπέδη για κάποιον που θέλει να βάλει την Σίφνο ως προορισμό είτε για πλοία γραμμής είτε για κρουαζιέρα. Γενικά οι Δυτικές Κυκλάδες πάσχουν απο λιμάνια και καλό ειναι οι τοπικοί παράγοντες να μην ψηφίζουν-υποστηρίζουν τους ίδιους κυρίους που τόσα χρόνια έχουν αφήσει τα λιμάνια τους να δείχνουν μεσαιωνικά!



Συμφωνώ πως ένα λιμάνι είναι σημαντικός παράγων για ένα προορισμό αλλά αυτό δεν εμπόδισε συνεπείς κι αξιόπιστες εταιρίες με υπερσύγχρονα πλοία να πάνε σε προορισμούς όπως στα κουφονήσια ας πούμε.

----------


## plori

Ακούστε την τοποθέτηση του Δημάρχου Σίφνου για το πρόβλημα της ακτοπλοϊας του νησιού αλλα και των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων . http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZ1DYs7YBE

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας (Άγιος Γεώργιος & Αδαμ. Κοραής) για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο *2014* είναι πλέον περασμένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων!!!

http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=75&p_id=55

----------


## gpap2006

Μετά από 8 χρόνια αποφάσισαν οι Σιφνιοί οτι δεν τους κάνει ο ΑΓΙΟΣ...

----------


## speedrunner

> Τα δρομολόγια της κοινοπραξίας (Άγιος Γεώργιος & Αδαμ. Κοραής) για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο *2014* είναι πλέον περασμένα στο σύστημα κρατήσεων!!!
> 
> http://www.ventourissealines.gr/inde..._id=75&p_id=55


Προς το παρόν έχουν ανοίξει μόνο οι πρωινές αναχωρήσεις απο Πειραιά (07:25) χωρίς να αναφέρει το πλοίο, λογικά τα υπόλοιπα θα μπορέσουν να ανοίξουν όταν οριστικοποιηθούν οι άγονες καθώς συνδέονται άμεσα γι αυτό και για Σίκινο και Φολέγανδρο δεν έχει ανοίξει κάποιο δρομολόγιο εκτός απο το ελεύθερο της Κυριακής μόνο για Φολέγανδρο!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αξίζει να διαβάσετε όλο το άρθρο: http://www.cyclades24.gr/index.php/s...n-sygkoinonion

Με λίγα λόγια αναφέρεται ότι το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής θα δρομολογηθεί μέσα στο Δεκέμβριο στη θέση του Άγιος Γεώργιος κι ότι η ζακυνθινή εταιρεία σκέφτεται το ενδεχόμενο αντικατάστασης του Κοραής απ' το Διονύσιος Σολωμός! Βέβαια θα χρειαστεί μετατροπή στυλ Αικατερίνη Π.

----------


## speedrunner

> Πριν απο λίγο μίλησα με γνωστό μου που επιβαίνει στο πλοίο και μου είπε ότι το σημερινό δρομολόγιο απο Πειραιά μπορεί να φύγει μπορεί και όχι καθώς δεν έχει καταβληθεί το δώρο των Χριστουγέννων στους ναυτικούς και δεν φεύγουν αν δεν πληρωθούν!!!!!


Απο ότι μαθαίνω το δρομολόγιο θα παραμείνει ανεκτέλεστο, οι επιβάτες για Σέριφο, Σίφνο και Μήλο θα προωθηθούν με το Πρέβελης, ενώ για τους επιβάτες για Φολέγανδρο και Σίκινο η απάντηση απο το κιόσκι της εταιρίας ήταν "εσείς θα μείνετε στην Αθήνα..." τόσο απλά...!!!! ¶ντε μια εβδομάδα ακόμη για να βγει το Κοραής να δούμε άσπρη μέρα!!!!!

----------


## plori

Σήμερα θα μεταφέρει το κόσμο το Aqua από Μήλο και Σίφνο στην Σέριφο και από εκεί με έκτακτη προσέγγιση στις 20:50 το Blue Star Paros για Πειραιά.

----------


## plori

http://giannisserfanto.blogspot.gr/2...hta-video.html

----------


## plori

Καλό ακούγετε!!!
http://milosvoice.gr/?p=5371

----------


## gpap2006

Αν αυτό λυγίσει τον ΚΟΡΑΗ (γιατι ο ΑΓΙΟΣ δε βλέπω να έχει μέλλον μετα το Σεπτέμβρη 2014) δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι καλή η αρπαχτή των μπλε στις δυτικές...

----------


## gpap2006

Έκτακτες προσεγγίσεις απόψε του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στη Σίφνο και του BS NAXOS στη Σέριφο για να αποσυμφορήσουν τα φορτηγά που δεν χωράνε όλα στο αυριανό δρομολόγιο του ΚΟΡΑΗ.

----------


## giorgos....

Πώς και δεν έκανε δρομολόγιο ο Κοραής την Παρασκευή?

----------


## plori

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα των προσεγγίσεων σε Σεριφο και Σιφνο πέρα απο την μόνιμη δρομολόγηση του Κοραη μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί και απο το blue star στη Σεριφο και με το Πρεβελης στη Σιφνο.

----------


## thanos75

> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα των προσεγγίσεων σε Σεριφο και Σιφνο πέρα απο την μόνιμη δρομολόγηση του Κοραη μπορεί να εμπλουτιστεί και απο το blue star στη Σεριφο και με το Πρεβελης στη Σιφνο.


Σε μόνιμη βάση και ειδικά τους μήνες αιχμής λίγο δύσκολο (και ειδικά η Σέριφος σε συνδυασμό με Παροναξία όπως φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς).  Εκτός κι αν έμπαινε πλοίο της Blue star σε όλες τις Δυτικές (από Κύθνο μέχρι Μήλο), αν και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στα πλάνα της εταιρίας.  Υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες εταιρίες ή πλοία κατά τη γνώμη μου που θα μπορούσαν να μελετήσουν την προοπτική μόνιμης δρομολόγησης στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## speedrunner

> O Γιωργης δεν θα βγει καθολου, για την "κανονικη" γραμμη των Δυτικων;


Βλέποντας τα δρομολόγια του Κοραή σίγουρα θα βγει και το Γεώργιος, γιατί όταν βλέπω το Κοραής να πηγαίνει Πειραιά - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Φολέγανδρο..... την ίδια μέρα το Γεώργιος θα κάνει το Πειραιά - Κύθνο - Σέριφο - Μήλο, όπως και το καλοκαίρι, απλά δεν έχουν περαστεί ακόμη τα δρομολόγια του Γεώργιος!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πριν από λίγο περάστηκαν και τα δρομολόγια του Άγιος Γεώργιος το οποίο ξεκινάει απ' τις 11 Απριλίου!  :Fat:

----------


## despo

> Πριν από λίγο περάστηκαν και τα δρομολόγια του Άγιος Γεώργιος το οποίο ξεκινάει απ' τις 11 Απριλίου!


Ετσι είναι, μένει να δούμε αν πραγματικά θα είναι σε θέση να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια και βέβαια να δώσει και κανένα φράγκο στο πλήρωμα.

----------


## plori

http://www.sifnaiko-fos.gr/index.php...-tin-aktoploia

----------


## gpap2006

Προεκλογικό σόου των δημαρχέων.

----------


## giorgos....

Και όχι μόνο φίλε gpap2006. Το ανέκδοτο με τον βοσκό και τον λύκο, νομίζω οτι το ξέρεις.... Τί άλλο να πώ..

----------


## Aquaman

δηλαδη εμμεσα απειλουν οτι θα κλεισουν το λιμανι?ωραια αντιδραση...αν εχουν τα κοτσια να πανε για τσαμπουκαδες στα γραφεια της εταιριας η στο αρμοδιο υπουργειο,οχι να κανουν κολαση τη ζωη του επιβατη κ του ναυτικου.

----------


## speedrunner

Ανεξαρτήτως του ¶γιος Γεώργιος εγώ περίμενα να διαμαρτυρηθούν  για τα δρομολόγια που έχει καταθέσει η κοινοπραξία για το καλοκαίρι, δεν είναι δυνατόν μέχρι και το τέλος Ιουνίου και απο *25 Αυγούστου* μέχρι το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου να έχει μόνο 4 δρομολόγια απο Πειραιά, δηλαδή τα ίδια με τον Απρίλιο!!! και μετά θέλουμε και επιμήκυνση της τουριστικής περιόδου!!!!!!

----------


## BlueFish5Gt

> Ανεξαρτήτως του ¶γιος Γεώργιος εγώ περίμενα να διαμαρτυρηθούν  για τα δρομολόγια που έχει καταθέσει η κοινοπραξία για το καλοκαίρι, δεν είναι δυνατόν μέχρι και το τέλος Ιουνίου και απο *25 Αυγούστου* μέχρι το τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου να έχει μόνο 4 δρομολόγια απο Πειραιά, δηλαδή τα ίδια με τον Απρίλιο!!! και μετά θέλουμε και επιμήκυνση της τουριστικής περιόδου!!!!!!



Απ'όσο γνωρίζουμε αυτά που έχουν αναρτηθεί είναι ο κορμός των δρομολογίων με προοπτική να μπουν κι άλλα στην πορεία.Βέβαια η εμπειρία μας έχει δείξει ότι ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού.

----------


## speedrunner

> Απ'όσο γνωρίζουμε αυτά που έχουν αναρτηθεί είναι ο κορμός των δρομολογίων με προοπτική να μπουν κι άλλα στην πορεία.Βέβαια η εμπειρία μας έχει δείξει ότι ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού.


Έχω δει τα πλάνα που έχουν καταθέσει στο υπουργείο προς έγκριση γι αυτό μιλάω, όχι γι αυτά που είναι τώρα στο σύστημα!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

*ΘΕΜΑ 2* Τροποποίηση  Δήλωσης  Δρομολόγησης  Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ  “ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ  ΚΟΡΑΗΣ”  στη  γραμμή  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ* 
ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ
**ΘΕΜΑ 3* Ετήσια  δρομολόγηση Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ  “ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ”  στη  γραμμή  ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ  –  ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ  –  ΣΙΦΝΟΣ  – ΜΗΛΟΣ, από 01‐11‐2014
*Α) ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ “ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ” ΚΑΙ 
Β) ΚΑΤΑ ΠΛΕΙΟΨΗΦΙΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΣΕ  ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟ Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ “ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ” ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΑΠΟ  04‐07‐2015 ΕΩΣ 30‐08‐2015. ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΔΥΟ (02) ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΣΕ ΝΗΣΟ  ΚΙΜΩΛΟ ΣΕ  ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ Ε/Γ‐Ο/Γ “ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ” ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΓΙΣΕΙ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΝΗΣΟ.

*Για να δούμε τι δρομολόγια θα έχουμε στην γραμμή απο 01/11/14!!!!

----------


## plori

Τι είδους τροποποίηση δρομολογίων θα κάνει ο Κοραης ? το Πηγασος ποτέ θα ξεκινήσει?

----------


## thanos75

Τουλάχιστον- και με τη βούλα του ΣΑΣ- δεν θα παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο να φεύγουν την ίδια ημέρα και τα 2 πλοία και άλλες μέρες να μην υπάρχει πλοίο όπως συνέβαινε άλλες χρονιές.  Βέβαια ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ έχει και τις άγονες, οπότε μένει να δούμε πως θα κατανεμηθούν τα δρομολόγια

----------


## speedrunner

¶νοιξαν τα δρομολόγια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής μέχρι και τέλος Ιουνίου τα οποία θα είναι τα ίδια με τώρα. Δηλαδή 4 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα.
Προφανώς η ΖΑΝΤΕ θεωρεί ότι ο Μάρτιος και ο Ιούνιος έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια κίνηση...!!!!! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## aventoyris

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Ακούστηκαν φήμες ότι η εταιρεία του κ.Ηλιόπουλου, θα τροποποιήσει το δρομολόγιο του seajet2, ώστε 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα να πιάνει και το λιμάνι της Κιμώλου. Γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο ή αν είναι απλά φήμες ?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Ακούστηκαν φήμες ότι η εταιρεία του κ.Ηλιόπουλου, θα τροποποιήσει το δρομολόγιο του seajet2, ώστε 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα να πιάνει και το λιμάνι της Κιμώλου. Γνωρίζετε κάτι περισσότερο ή αν είναι απλά φήμες ?


Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να στέκει αυτό που άκουσες. Ευκαιρία λοιπόν για την Sea Jets να τρυπώσει σε ακόμη έναν προορισμό, ειδικά τώρα που η Κίμωλος έμεινε αμανάτη με την αποχώρηση του Flying Cat 3.

----------


## aventoyris

> Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να στέκει αυτό που άκουσες. Ευκαιρία λοιπόν για την Sea Jets να τρυπώσει σε ακόμη έναν προορισμό, ειδικά τώρα που η Κίμωλος έμεινε αμανάτη με την αποχώρηση του Flying Cat 3.


Μακάρι να γίνει όντως αυτό. Πιστεύω θα είναι μια πολύ καλή κίνηση από την Seajets και καλώς ή κακώς αυτό θα βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ τη νησί, διότι υπήρχε μεγάλη απογοήτευση στο νέο της αποχώρησης του FLY3. Όσο για τη συχνότητα το δρομολογίων αυτός ο αριθμός, σε πειραματικό στάδιο τουλάχιστον, είναι πολύ εύλογος. Θέλω να πιστεύω και να είμαι αισιόδοξος πως το νησί θα το στηρίξει, με την ελπίδα ότι ίσως ξαναμπεί και του χρόνου πιο δυναμικά σε αυτή τη γραμμή.

----------


## speedrunner

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο απο το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής απόψε στις 21:30 για Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Πειραιά.
Λογικό μιας και τα δρομολόγια είναι τραγικά λίγα για τις Δυτικές!!!! Και που να έρθει και ο Ιούνιος!!!!

----------


## plori

Ο Κάλβος πότε θα ξεκινήσει γιατι θα πρέπει να πάει και για δεξαμενισμό ο Κοραής?

----------


## aventoyris

> Ο Κάλβος πότε θα ξεκινήσει γιατι θα πρέπει να πάει και για δεξαμενισμό ο Κοραής?


Από 29/6 θεωρητικά. Πρακτικά από 1/7, σύμφωνα και με το σύστημα κρατήσεων της εταιρείας, η οποία btw, ανανέωσε το site και είναι αρκετά πιο useful πλέον.

----------


## kythnos

Δεν ξέρω πάντως αν αρκεί ο Κάλβος για να αντικαταστήσει τον Κοραή αυτήν την εποχή δεδομένης της μικρής χωρητικότητας του σε άτομα και μάλλον και της μικρότερης ταχύτητας του, καμπίνες κλπ...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Χθες ξεφυλλιζα το τευχος Ιουλιου 2005 του Εφοπλιστη γιατι κατι εψαχνα.

Επεσα πανω στο αφιερωμα για το Speedrunner 1 της Aegean Speed Lines. 

Βλεπω λοιπον τις τιμες για το Πειραιας-Σιφνος και μαλιστα για Π-Σ-Κ που δεν ειχε εκπτωση.

Οικονομικη θεση: 31.5 
Business: 40.8 
ι.χ.: 52.2 

*Μαλιστα ανεφερε οτι το συμβατικο ειχε 16 ευρω την οικονομικη θεση και ιδια τιμη στο ι.χ.*


Μπαινω στη Zante Ferries και βλεπω οτι* το Πειραιας-Σιφνος κοστιζει πλεον 33 ευρω στην οικονομικη θεση ενω το ι.χ. ειναι στα 59.*


Αν οντως πριν 10 χρονια το συμβατικο βαπορι ειχε τιμη 16 ευρω και πλεον εχει υπερδιπλασιαστει νομιζω πως η διαφορα ειναι χαωδης και δεδομενης της κρισης που πολυς κοσμος εχει χαμηλοτερο εισοδημα απο το 2005, ειναι ακομα πιο αισθητη. 

Θυμαμαι παντως οτι το Πειραιας-Παρος το 2005 με συμβατικο πρεπει να ηταν γυρω στα 23-24 ευρω οχι περισσοτερο.

----------


## kpanou95

καλα αστο

πειραιας-σιφνος το 2001 με το μηλος εξπρες 9ευρω
σημερα το ταχυπλοο εχει παει στα 48!
δεν πανε ολοι με τα κουρελια τους απο κει που ηρθαν λεω γω

----------


## harryludens

Με βάση το σύστημα κρατήσεων , ο ΚΑΛΒΟΣ αντικαθιστά τον ΚΟΡΑΗ από το Σάββατο 10/10/15 στη γραμμή και στην "άγονη" προέκτασή της.

----------


## George_345

Η κατάσταση που επικρατεί τον χειμώνα στις δυτικές δεν ειναι καλη.Κατι πρέπει να γίνει σε καθημερινή βαση δουλευει ο κοραης εκτος Σαββατοκυριακα ενω ο Πρεβελης καθε Παρασκευη και τρίτη....η γραμμη θέλει τουλαχιστον αλλο 1 πλοιο για στηριγμα στον κοραή σε καθημερινή βαση.................

----------


## sg3

ας κατεβασουν το αικατερινη π. στις δυτικες να διπλωσει με τον κοραη (ολο το χρονο)

----------


## plori

Καλό θα ήταν ένα τέτοιο σενάριο αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ακούγεται τίποτα. Στο τελευταίο ΣΑΣ μάλιστα απέσυραν το αίτημα για την δρομολόγηση του Κάλβου το καλοκαίρι? τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό δεν γνωρίζω....

----------


## plori

http://www.sifnaiko-fos.gr/index.php...stis-11-3-2016

----------


## George_345

Το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει.Πρόσφατα ένα συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο,ήθελε να κατέβει στην Μήλο και δέν μπόρεσει διότι ήθελε να κατέβει Σάββατο η Κυριακή οπου ο Κοραής αυτές τις μέρες δέν εκτελεί δρομολόγιο.Μάλιστα τις 2 αυτές μέρες δέν είχε θέσεις το αεροπλάνο με αποτέλεσμα να μήν πάει καθόλου.Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει,είναι και η καταγωγή μου απο το νησί και σε περίπτωση ανάγκης τι κάνουμε?????!!!!!

----------


## George_345

Αυτός ο Μήνας ήταν ο τυχερός μας καθώς χάρη την παραμονή του Speedrunner για τον Νοέμβρη και την έλευση του Hellenic Highspeed στα ενδοκυκλαδικά (το οποίο κάνει την γραμμή ταχύτερη).Το θέμα είναι μετά τι κάνουμε....το να μείνουμε με Κοραή τον υπόλοιπο χειμώνα δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο καλό καθώς και ο Κοραής δουλέβει ασταμάτητα και απο Πειραια αναχωρεί μόνο Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη και Παρασκευη......πρέπει κάποιο πλοίο να έρθει αν διπλώσει η κατάσταση δέν είναι και τόσο καλή και το θέμα του συμβατικού στα νησιά μας είναι φλέγον....

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δημοπρατείται άμεσα η κατασκευή του λιμενικού έργου στα Πολλώνια!*


Στο πλαίσιο του προγραμματισμού της Περιφερειακής Αρχής έργων και παρεμβάσεων που στόχο έχουν την αναβάθμιση και την βελτίωση των λιμενικών υποδομών στα νησιά του Νοτίου Αιγαίου, ο Περιφερειάρχης, Γιώργος Χατζημάρκος, υπέγραψε την προκήρυξη διαγωνισμού για την εκτέλεση του έργου «Κατασκευή Λιμενικού Έργου στην περιοχή Πολλωνίων Ν. Μήλου», προϋπολογισμού δημοπράτησης ¤ 3.639.400,00 (με ΦΠΑ).
*Τα «Μηλέικα Νέα» σας είχαν ενημερώσει πρώτα για την εξέλιξη αυτή...*
Πρόκειται για ένα εξαιρετικά σημαντικό έργο, τόσο για το νησί της Μήλου, όσο και για την Κίμωλο, για την δημοπράτηση του οποίου, ο Περιφερειάρχης δήλωσε: *«Ένα έργο που βασανίστηκε πολύ στο παρελθόν, πήρε και αυτό τον δρόμο του. Η Κίμωλος, ίσως το περίμενε περισσότερο και από την ίδια τη Μήλο, αφού θα βελτιώσει τις συγκοινωνιακές συνθήκες της μικρής Κιμώλου. Βάζουμε στόχους και να προχωράμε μόνο μπροστά».*
Το έργο αφορά στην κατασκευή δύο προβλητών 51 μέτρων έκαστος, από τεχνητούς ογκόλιθους στον όρμο Πολλώνια της Μήλου, που βρίσκεται στο ΒΑ άκρο του νησιού, απέναντι από το νησί της Κιμώλου. Ενδιάμεσα των δύο προβλητών, η περιοχή θωρακίζεται με φυσικούς ογκόλιθους προέλευσης λατομείου. Στους προβλήτες αυτούς δημιουργούνται θέσεις πρόσδεσης πλοίων αλλά και μικρότερων πλωτών με μικρό ύψος επιβίβασης. *Το λιμενικό έργο έχει υπολογιστεί για δύο θέσεις ferry boats, μήκους 60 – 65 μέτρων και πλάτους 20 μέτρων περίπου, το καθενα.*
Φορέας υλοποίησης του έργου είναι η Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Έργων Κυκλάδων, της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου και η προθεσμία εκτέλεσής του είναι δώδεκα (12) μήνες από την υπογραφή της Σύμβασης με τον ανάδοχο. Χρηματοδοτείται μέσω του Προγράμματος Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (ΠΔΕ) της Περιφέρειας.
Η προθεσμία ηλεκτρονικής υποβολής των προσφορών λήγει στις 26/2/2019, ημέρα Τρίτη και ώρα 10:00 πμ.
Η ηλεκτρονική αποσφράγιση των προσφορών θα γίνει στις 5/3/2019 , ημέρα Τρίτη και ώρα 10:00 πμ. από τη Διεύθυνση Τεχνικών Έργων Κυκλάδων, στην Ερμούπολη Σύρου.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι που επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στον διαγωνισμό, έχουν ελεύθερη, πλήρη, άμεση και δωρεάν ηλεκτρονική πρόσβαση στα έγγραφα της σύμβασης στον ειδικό, δημόσια προσβάσιμο, χώρο "ηλεκτρονικοί διαγωνισμοί" της πύλης www.promitheus.gov.gr, καθώς και στην ιστοσελίδα της Περιφέρειας Νοτίου Αιγαίου στην διεύθυνση http://www.pnai.gov.gr.
Οι προσφορές υποβάλλονται από τους ενδιαφερομένους ηλεκτρονικά, μέσω της διαδικτυακής πύλης www.promitheus.gov.gr του ΕΣΗΔΗΣ, μέχρι την καταληκτική ημερομηνία και ώρα που προαναφέρθηκε, σε ηλεκτρονικό φάκελο του υποσυστήματος.

----------


## Ellinis

Το CHAMPION JET 2 εκτελεί διπλά δρομολόγια προς Δυτικές Κυκλάδες εν αναμονή της εκκίνησης του TERA JET. Βοηθάνε την κατάσταση τα δυο μικρά (SUPERJET, SEAJET) αλλά το πρόγραμμα που έχει βγάλει η εταιρία είναι αδύνατον να τηρηθεί. Σήμερα ας πούμε έχει ήδη μισή ωρίτσα καθυστέρηση και μέχρι το απογευματινό που έχει άμεση αναχώρηση αυτή θα έχει μεγαλώσει και άλλο. 
Aπό 1/7 το CJ2 επιστρέφει στην Παροναξία και στο σύστημα φαίνεται οτι το CJ1 θα κατέβει από Σποράδες για να κάνει το απογευματινό. Αυτό αν ανέβει εκεί το SUPERRUNNER JET που δεν ξεκίνησε ακόμα στις Σποράδες όπως λεγόταν. Εκτός και αν μπει ένα από τα SUPERRUNNER/SPEEDRUNNER στις Δυτικές και μείνει το CJ1 στις Σποράδες. Στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας πάντως δείχνει και στις δυο γραμμές το CJ1  :Chargrined:  Aθάνατη Seajets!

----------


## gpap2006

Το πιθανοτερο ειναι superrunner jet δυτικες.

----------

